# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > سوال: asp.net یا php ؟

## man_iran

سلام
می دونم این سوالی که می پرسم تکراری است و جدیدا هم خیلی پرسیده می شه!
من خیلی جاها جستجو کردم ولی باز در انتخاب بین آنها شک دارم. می خواستم اگر ممکنه من را راهنمایی کنید.

کدام یک از دو زبان php و Asp.net بهتر است و کارایی و امنیت بیشتری دارد؟

لطف کنید جواباتون با دلیل باشه

----------


## taknegaar

من خودم در حال حاضر یه php کار هستم، دلفی و دات نت و ... هم کار کردم ...
موقعی که من شروع کردم به کار با php فقط یک گزینه دم دست برای نوشتن برنامه های وب اونهم بصورت عملیاتی بود اونهم asp کلاسیک که من قبل از php با اون کار میکردم.
ولی بدلیل مشکلات زیادی که داشت با اومدن php رهاش کردم.
php یک ابزار اسکریپتی قوی است که در حال حاضر بدلیل وجود ابزارهای زیادش برای نوشتن وب سایت ها چیز عالیی هست.
ولی واقعیت اینه که هر چیز رو باید در اندازه های خودش سنجید.
اما ابزار دات نت رو نمیشه با php و asp کلاسیک مقایسه کرد.
با ابزار دات نت علاوه بر این که میشه وب سایت هم ساخت میشه بطور مثال application های دسکتاپ رو هم ساخت ...
بطور مثال در پروژه هایی که احتیاج به سیستم های یکپارچه در چند روش هست چیزهایی مثل php جوابی براشون ندارند و اینجاست که به محیط هایی مثل جاوا و یا دات نت باید فکر کرد.
php هیچ موقع جای این چیزها رو نخواهد گرفت چون استراتژیش چیز دیگری است.
در کل دات نت رو اگر بخواهیم مقایسه کنیم، در حال حاضر فقط باید با java مقایسه کرد.
و متاسفانه  این اشتباهی است که اکثر برنامه نویسان میکنند.
ولی برنامه نویسانی که هم وب کار کردند و هم اپلیکیشن های دسکتاپ و ... به این بیشتر واقف هستند و این اشتباه رو در مقایسه نمیکنند.
شما باید ببینید چکار میخواهید بکنید بعدا دست به انتخاب بزنید.

راننده ای که مسیرش رو انتخاب نکرده باشه و ندونه کجا میخواد بره حتما تصادف میکنه !!

----------


## samprp

با اومدن delphi for PHP دیگه حرفی برا گفتن نمونده 
قبلا که PHP یه IDE درست و حسابی نداشت بچه ها شک داشتن تو انتخاب ASP
ولی delphi for PHP با امکانات بسیار خوب , کمپوننت هاش , اشکال زدایی و ... حرفی برا گرفتن نمی زاره . به نظرم نقطه قوت ASP پشتیبانی مایکروسافت با IDE که براش ساخته بود هستش 
ولی الان می بینیم که Borland به این برنامه ی جدیدش داره به وب 2 سرعت می ده 

http://www.gtpland.com/news,737

----------


## taknegaar

> با اومدن delphi for PHP دیگه حرفی برا گفتن نمونده 
> قبلا که PHP یه IDE درست و حسابی نداشت بچه ها شک داشتن تو انتخاب ASP
> ولی delphi for PHP با امکانات بسیار خوب , کمپوننت هاش , اشکال زدایی و ... حرفی برا گرفتن نمی زاره . به نظرم نقطه قوت ASP پشتیبانی مایکروسافت با IDE که براش ساخته بود هستش 
> ولی الان می بینیم که Borland به این برنامه ی جدیدش داره به وب 2 سرعت می ده 
> 
> GTPLand - اخبار | CodeGear توسعه ی وب را تسريع می دهد | كامپيوتر و اينترنت


یه پی اچ پی و دلفی کار:
بازهم یه مقایسه کم وزن !  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## samprp

> یه پی اچ پی و دلفی کار:
> بازهم یه مقایسه کم وزن !


یا من متوجه این منظورت نشدم یا شما متوجه چیزی نشدی. (مقایسه ی کم وزن !!!)  :متفکر: 
در ضمن به دلفی هیچ ربطی نداره اسمش همینه  :اشتباه: 
این عکس اینجا از محیطش گرفته شده : 
http://www.codegear.com/bg/article/i...screenshot.jpg

----------


## reza.palang

> هر چیز رو باید در اندازه های خودش سنجید.
> اما ابزار دات نت رو نمیشه با php و asp کلاسیک مقایسه کرد.


سوال در مورد مقایسه بین php و ASP.Net هست. نه php و کل net. 




> ...احتیاج به سیستم های یکپارچه در چند روش هست چیزهایی مثل....


منظوزت از سیستم یکپارچه در چند روش چیه؟




> در کل دات نت رو اگر بخواهیم مقایسه کنیم، در حال حاضر فقط باید با java مقایسه کرد.


همون طور که کفته شد، داستان مقایسه در مورد ASP.NEt هست نه Net. 




> شما باید ببینید چکار میخواهید بکنید بعدا دست به انتخاب بزنید.
> راننده ای که مسیرش رو انتخاب نکرده باشه و ندونه کجا میخواد بره حتما تصادف میکنه !!


کاملا حرف درستی هست.
اما راننده ای که ندونه مقصدش کجاستT، گم میشه D:




> با اومدن delphi for PHP دیگه حرفی برا گفتن نمونده


این حرف کاملا اشتباهه. و هیچ ارتباطی به این مقایسه نداره.
مقایسه برای قدرت این دو هست. و در ضمن این ابزار برای دلفی کار ها هست (اگر اشتباه نکنم)

----------


## samprp

> این حرف کاملا اشتباهه. و هیچ ارتباطی به این مقایسه نداره.
> مقایسه برای قدرت این دو هست.


به نظرتون چرا بعضی ها می گن ASP بهتره , ها ؟؟
برای اینکه مایکروسافت پشتش رو گرفته و با ویژوال استودیو می تونی برنامه ها تو بنویسی. که البته دلیل درستی نیست . 

اگه ما بگیم که Borland از PHP حمایت می کنه (همون ساخت IDE براش) و براش یه IDE مخصوص نوشته شده اون وقت باید سر قدرت این دو رو گرفت که همه هم می دونیم که PHP قدرتش بیشتره 




> این ابزار برای دلفی کار ها هست


یعنی به نظر شما توش برنامه های دلفی رو باز می کنیم ؟؟؟  :اشتباه: 

اسمش بد دررفته و شاید به خاطر اینه که شما که بهش وارد می شید محیط امکانات دیباگر , و غیره شبیه دلفیه . به نظرم اسمش به این خاطره که همه رو یاد قدرت IDE دلفی می اندازه برلند از این تکنیک استفاده کرده تا یه شمه ای از اون محیط دلفی رو به یاد کاربراش بیاره. 
و گرنه اون عکسی که من نشونتون دادم معلومه دیگه شما دارید PHP می نویسید چه ربطی به دلفی داره و دلفی کارا  :اشتباه:

----------


## taknegaar

> سوال در مورد مقایسه بین php و ASP.Net هست. نه php و کل net.


 :گریه:  ...




> اما راننده ای که ندونه مقصدش کجاستT، گم میشه D:


قبل از اینکه گم بشه تصادف کرده !  :متفکر: 





> مقایسه برای قدرت این دو هست. و در ضمن این ابزار برای دلفی کار ها هست (اگر اشتباه نکنم)


همونطور که گفتید اشتباه کردید
این ابزار نه فقط برای دلفی کارهاست !
لطفا یکبار نصب کنید و تست کنید بعد اظهار نظر کنید.
من که اینها رو گفتم خودم Php کار هستم.


delphi 4 php
در نسخه اول مشکلاتی داشت، مثل utf8 که اصلا نداشت !!
در نسخه دوم حل شد، البته نه کاملا مثلا در کانکتورهای دیتابیس میتونست پراپرتی ای برای این بزاره که در حال حاضر با دستورات sql من مشکل خودم رو حل کردم.
از نسخه یک تمپلایت انجین smarty رو گنجوند که این برای من جالب بود
که در نسخه دوم تمپ لایت انجین خودش رو هم به vcl هم اضافه کرد و اجازه انتخاب داد.

در نسخه جدید بخش آتنتیکیشن zend فریم ورک رو هم آورد.
البته هنوز استراتژی خوبی برای framwork ارائه نکرده.

من منتظر چیزی شبیه به masterpage دات نت در اون هستم.
و بیشتر با یه فریمورک event base مثل پرادو حال میکنم!

در ضمن برای لایه دیتابیس هم هنوز راه حلی هم ارائه شده، ای ...
ایکاش برای sql ها از یه sql map استفاده میکرد. 

...

در هر صورت فعلا باید صبر کرد شاید در نسخه های پنج به بعد بشه روش حساب کرد
خود دلفی که وقتی اومد همینجوری اوج گرفت

...

----------


## taknegaar

> Borland از PHP حمایت می کنه


بورلند قبلا از دات نت هم حمایت کرده بود. 
گفتنی است در حال حاضر شرکت کدگییر دیگه از بورلند جدا شده و همین جدیدا به شرکت دیگه فروخته شد.
باید منتظر استراتژی جدید اون شرکت موند.
مثلا الان که در سال 2008 هستیم هنوز نسخه 2008 دلفی نیومده ...

----------


## vahid4134

> من خودم در حال حاضر یه php کار هستم، دلفی و دات نت و ... هم کار کردم ...
> موقعی که من شروع کردم به کار با php فقط یک گزینه دم دست برای نوشتن برنامه های وب اونهم بصورت عملیاتی بود اونهم asp کلاسیک که من قبل از php با اون کار میکردم.
> ولی بدلیل مشکلات زیادی که داشت با اومدن php رهاش کردم.
> php یک ابزار اسکریپتی قوی است که در حال حاضر بدلیل وجود ابزارهای زیادش برای نوشتن وب سایت ها چیز عالیی هست.
> ولی واقعیت اینه که هر چیز رو باید در اندازه های خودش سنجید.
> اما ابزار دات نت رو نمیشه با php و asp کلاسیک مقایسه کرد.
> با ابزار دات نت علاوه بر این که میشه وب سایت هم ساخت میشه بطور مثال application های دسکتاپ رو هم ساخت ...
> بطور مثال در پروژه هایی که احتیاج به سیستم های یکپارچه در چند روش هست چیزهایی مثل php جوابی براشون ندارند و اینجاست که به محیط هایی مثل جاوا و یا دات نت باید فکر کرد.
> php هیچ موقع جای این چیزها رو نخواهد گرفت چون استراتژیش چیز دیگری است.
> ...


با این کلام موافقم .net و php دوچیز کاملا متفاوت هستند. php در وب قدرتمندترین حساب میشه. البته در app دستکتاپ هم یه دستی برده ولی خیلی ضعیفه
هر زبان برنامه نویسی مزایای خودش رو داره.
اگر می خوایی برنامه نویسی حرفه ای کار کنی برای وب برو php
اگر می خوای خیلی سریع کد بنویسی برو سراغ .net
اگرمی خوایم هم app و هم web حرفه ای بنویسی برو python
اگر می خوایی ...
زبانهای زیادی وجود داره که هیچ کدوم از بین نرفته چون کاربرد خودش رو داره

----------


## taknegaar

> اگر می خوایی برنامه نویسی حرفه ای کار کنی برای وب برو php


چه کسی این رو گفته؟!
باید دید از چه نظر حرفه ای مد نظره.
مثلا اگر یه زمانی یکی از من میپرسید که php آبجکت اورینتد هست من شرمنده میشدم !!! بگم آره یا نه.
اون چیزی که در php جهار بود شتر گاو پلنگ بود.
الان در نسخه پنج یه کارهایی کرده.
حالا برعکس این
اگه از نظر یک حرفه ای نگاه کنی میگه اصلا چه لزومی داره آبجکت اورینتد کد بنویسی جایی که پرفرمنس مهمه لزومی نداره اینجوری کد بزنی ...
بله پی اچ پی برای پرفرمنسش قابل تامل هست، اونم بخاطر اینکه معذورات بقیه رو نداره ...




> php در وب قدرتمندترین حساب میشه. البته در app دستکتاپ هم یه دستی برده ولی خیلی ضعیفه



 :متعجب: !حتما شما باهاش برنامه سیستمی نوشتید که اینجور اظهار نظر کردید! :متعجب: 


PHP = Hypertext Preprocessor
PHP is a server-side HTML embedded scripting language ...

----------


## vahid4134

> چه کسی این رو گفته؟!
> باید دید از چه نظر حرفه ای مد نظره.
> مثلا اگر یه زمانی یکی از من میپرسید که php آبجکت اورینتد هست من شرمنده میشدم !!! بگم آره یا نه.
> اون چیزی که در php جهار بود شتر گاو پلنگ بود.
> الان در نسخه پنج یه کارهایی کرده.
> حالا برعکس این
> اگه از نظر یک حرفه ای نگاه کنی میگه اصلا چه لزومی داره آبجکت اورینتد کد بنویسی جایی که پرفرمنس مهمه لزومی نداره اینجوری کد بزنی ...
> بله پی اچ پی برای پرفرمنسش قابل تامل هست، اونم بخاطر اینکه معذورات بقیه رو نداره ...
> 
> ...


همه می دونند که php 4 در OOP  ضعیف هست (کی حالا داره از PHP4 استفاده می کنه) اما در نسخه 5 خیلی قوی شده و strong هست. سرعت در php حرف اول رو می زنه (البته به پای python نمی رسه)
از دیدگاه یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای تنها پرفرمنس مهم نیست develop هم خیلی مهمه و در بعضی از موارد برتر از پرفرمنس و چه چیزی بهتر از OOP می تونه قدرت رو در develop بالا ببره
در مورد app نوشتن هم حتما شما تا به حال ندید. که اینگونه متحر پرسیدید. درسته که یک زبان اسکریپت نویسی برای وب هست اما عرض کردم که دستهایی هم برده. پس پروژه php-gtk چی  هست . برای کد نویسی وب که نیست دوست عزیز! برای app نوشتن هست. نرم افزار های خوبی هم نوشته شده اما گفتم قدرتمند عمل نکرده. حتی باهاش وب سرور هم نوشته شده که واقعا کم حجم و سرعت بالایی رو داشته.
اتفاقا من باهاش چند تا اسکریپت تحت ترمینال هم نوشتم که به کارم اومده و خیلی هم خوب برام داره کار می کنه

----------


## taknegaar

> php-gtk


php-gtk رو هم دیدم ...
مشکل شما اینه که احتمالا !!! تا بحال برنامه سیستمی ننوشتید ...


 PHP = Hypertext Preprocessor
PHP is a server-side HTML embedded scripting language ...

----------


## vahid4134

> php-gtk رو هم دیدم ...
> مشکل شما اینه که احتمالا !!! تا بحال برنامه سیستمی ننوشتید ...
> 
> 
>  PHP = Hypertext Preprocessor
> PHP is a server-side HTML embedded scripting language ...


شما اصلا مطالبی که بقیه می نویسند رو می خونید بنده گفتم که php می تونه خیلی خوب در app عمل کنه؟ بنده گفتم که در app هم دستی برده اما ضعیف. منکر این قضیه هستید که میشه باهاش app نوشت؟ 
بنده هم به اندازه کافی اسکریپت نوشتم که یه سرور رو چک کنه و به openvz یا xen و هزار تا چیز دیگه که همشون دارن با هسته کار می کنن وصل بشه و همه کارها رو خودکار انجام بده

----------


## vahid4134

اینم یه نمونه شما فقط ویژگی هاش رو ببینید بعد قضاوت کنید
Nanoweb - The PHP Web Server

----------


## Arman_gh

> php-gtk رو هم دیدم ...
> مشکل شما اینه که احتمالا !!! تا بحال برنامه سیستمی ننوشتید ...


مشکل شما حادتر است. شما فرق Application software و System software را نمی‌دانی.
Application software - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
System software - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## samprp

> اینم یه نمونه شما فقط ویژگی هاش رو ببینید بعد قضاوت کنید
> Nanoweb - The PHP Web Server


من یکم گیچ شدم
ببینید تا الان من شنیده بودم که سرور Apache , PHP هستش .
الان اینی که آدرسش رو دادین گفتین وب سروره.
یعنی با PHP یه وب سرور نوشتین .
می تونید همین جا بگین فرقش با Apache چیه ؟ چون اونجا که من چیزی متوجه نشدم . 

ممنون می شم .

----------


## vahid4134

> من یکم گیچ شدم
> ببینید تا الان من شنیده بودم که سرور Apache , PHP هستش .
> الان اینی که آدرسش رو دادین گفتین وب سروره.
> یعنی با PHP یه وب سرور نوشتین .
> می تونید همین جا بگین فرقش با Apache چیه ؟ چون اونجا که من چیزی متوجه نشدم . 
> 
> ممنون می شم .


فرقهاش اینه که apache با c نوشته شده اما nonoweb با php
apache کار خاصی انجام نمیده برای php که . فقط درخواستی که توش تعریف شده ماله php هست رو به موتور php میده و موتور php درخواستر و اجراه می کنه و نتیجه رو بر می گردونه. حالا اینجا اومده خود php درخواست رو می گیره و دیگه لازم نیست به موتور دیگه ای بده و خودش اینجا انجامش میده.
سرور php آپاچی هست اشتباه هست. وب سرور یه چیز هست مفسر یه چیز دیگه. اینها می تونند با همدیگه تعامل داشته باشند. وب سرور کارش این هست که درخواست رو از وب بگیره. ما یک عالمه وب سرور داریم مثل چروکی یا نانو وب همه اینها بر روی درخواستهای وب عمل می کنند.
برای اجرا php لازم نیست که حتما apache باشه. برای اجرا php فقط نیاز به یک مفسر php هست. شما می تونید فایل php خودتون رو در commandline اجرا کنید. بدون وب سرور

----------


## taknegaar

> مشکل شما حادتر است. شما فرق Application software و System software را نمی‌دانی.
> Application software - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> System software - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


دوست عزیز:
حتما میخوای ادعا کنی 
سیستم عامل هم میشه با Php نوشت!
همون بهتر که ما مشکلمون حادتره ...

----------


## vahid4134

> دوست عزیز:
> حتما میخوای ادعا کنی 
> سیستم عامل هم میشه با Php نوشت!
> همون بهتر که ما مشکلمون حادتره ...


واقعا متاسفم
من دارم میگم که با php میشه app نوشت اما ضعیف عمل می کنه شما دارید اینطور بحث می کنید. خوب عزیز میشه نمونه هم بهتون دادم بازم دارم میگم در نوشتن app ضعیف عمل می کنه خیلی ضعیف
واقعا اصلا دیگه لزومی نداره با شما بحث کنم هر کسی بحث رو بخونه نتیجه خودش رو می گیره

----------


## Arman_gh

> دوست عزیز:
> حتما میخوای ادعا کنی
> سیستم عامل هم میشه با Php نوشت!
> همون بهتر که ما مشکلمون حادتره ...


خدا وکیلی پست‌ها را می‌خوانی؟



> با این کلام موافقم .net و php دوچیز کاملا متفاوت هستند. php در وب قدرتمندترین حساب میشه. البته در app دستکتاپ هم یه دستی برده ولی خیلی ضعیفه





> در مورد app نوشتن هم حتما شما تا به حال ندید. که اینگونه متحر پرسیدید. درسته که یک زبان اسکریپت نویسی برای وب هست اما عرض کردم که دستهایی هم برده. پس پروژه php-gtk چی هست . برای کد نویسی وب که نیست دوست عزیز! برای app نوشتن هست





> شما اصلا مطالبی که بقیه می نویسند رو می خونید بنده گفتم که php می تونه خیلی خوب در app عمل کنه؟ بنده گفتم که در app هم دستی برده اما ضعیف. منکر این قضیه هستید که میشه باهاش app نوشت؟


شما گفتی



> مشکل شما اینه که احتمالا !!! تا بحال برنامه سیستمی ننوشتید ...


اصلا کی از نرم‌افزارهای سیستمی حرفی به میان آورد؟

----------


## taknegaar

نرم افزارهای سیستمی در حقیقت نرم افزارهایی هستند که به منابع سیستم دسترسی مستقیم دارند و میتونند در اونها دخل و تصرف کنند.
بطور مثال دخل و تصرف در آدرسی از حافظه و ...

اسکریپت ها در این سطح نیستند و اتفاقا نباید بدلیل مسائلی (امنیت و ... ) به این منابع بطور مستقیم دسترسی داشته باشند ...
از این جمله،
اسکریپت های کلاینت ساید:
جاوا اسکریپت، vb اسکریپت، اکشن اسکریپت های فلش و ...

اسکریپت های سرور ساید:
php، ای اس پی کلاسیک و ...

و اما زبانهای برنامه نویسی که میتوان با آنها سیستمی هم کار کرد و از برخی از آنها میتوان بعنوان نرم افزارهای سرور ساید هم بصورت وب سرویس استفاده کرد:
دلفی، بورلند سی، ویژوال سی و ...
در این نوع ابزار کدها دیگر اسکریپت نیستند و با تبدیل شدن به کدهای باینری سرعت عمل بیشتری پیدا میکنند.

حال سوال ایناست که جایگاه ابزاری مانند دات نت و جاوا در اینجا کجاست؟
ابزاری مانند جاوا و دات نت در حقیقت راه حلهایی هستند برای تمامی موارد بالا که دارای راه حلهای یکپارچه برای توسعه نرم افزارهای بزرگ بشمار میروند.
از جمله دیگر ویژگیهای این ابزار cross platform بودن آنهاست بطوریکه بر روی هر ماشینی اجرا شوند، که  دات نت هم با پروژه مونو از شرکت ناول که بصورت پیش فرض بر روی لینوکس سوزه نصب هستند بر روی اکثر پلاتفرمها من جمله تجهیزات موبایل قابل اجراست.

بطور مثال برای نوشتن برنامه های مانند اتوماسیون های یکپارچه آنلاین و آفلاین نیاز به راه حلهایی از جمله جاوا و دات نت است ...

و از این جهت است که نباید با گرفتن یک گوشه از راه حلهای جامع، آنها را با ابزار کوچک مقایسه کرد.

----------


## man_iran

یه پاسخ فرستاده بودم ولی الان نیستش!!  :کف کرده!: 

دوباره می نویسم :

تشکر از همه افرادی که توی بحث شرکت کردند. ادامه بدید که بحث داره جالب می شه  :لبخند گشاده!:  اگر امکان داره در مورد امنیت هر دو و قضیه اپن سورس هم چیزایی بگید.

----------


## samprp

> وب سرور یه چیز هست مفسر یه چیز دیگه


ببخشید فرق این دو تا رو هم می گید .
وب سرور که یعنی چیزی که در خواست ها رو می گیره و می ده به همون موتور PHP . و اگه اونی که به شما نشون دادی با PHP نوشته شده باشه پس حتما با PHP هم می شه برنامه نوشت حداقل یک وب سرور که جای Apache رو بگیره . 
در ضمن اون آمار و ارقامی که تو نانو وب معرفی شده بودند چی رو می خواست ثابت کنه . آخه من چیز زیادی متوجه نشدم ازشون .

----------


## vahid4134

> ببخشید فرق این دو تا رو هم می گید .
> وب سرور که یعنی چیزی که در خواست ها رو می گیره و می ده به همون موتور PHP . و اگه اونی که به شما نشون دادی با PHP نوشته شده باشه پس حتما با PHP هم می شه برنامه نوشت حداقل یک وب سرور که جای Apache رو بگیره . 
> در ضمن اون آمار و ارقامی که تو نانو وب معرفی شده بودند چی رو می خواست ثابت کنه . آخه من چیز زیادی متوجه نشدم ازشون .


نانو وب فقط می خواست ثابت کنه که در دنیای بازمتن قدرتها متفاوت هستند. قدرت php تنها در وب نیست. آیا php چیزی نیست جز زبان c ساده شده ( که مفسر php اون رو به زبان c تبدیل می کنه) نباید سطح ها رو متفاوت گرفت. php برای بیشتر ما تنها در وب کاربر داره اما آیا می دونستید که Xen یکی از بهترین نرم افزارهای ارائه VPS قسمتهاییش رو با php نوشتند؟ php هم یک زبان هست فقط در هنگام اجرا تفسیر میشه نه کامپایل همین. همه قدرتها رو هم میشه توش قرار داد. تنها با نوشتن یک اکسشن C براش.

----------


## taknegaar

> پس حتما با PHP هم می شه برنامه نوشت حداقل یک وب سرور که جای Apache رو بگیره.


شما میتونید با php یه سوکت باز کنید و به پورت 80  که همون http هست گوش کنید و ...
و اون اسکریپت رو بگیرید و با واسطه خود همون پی اچ پی شما اجراش کنید.
در حقیقت شما یک لایه به لایه اجرای php اضافه کردید که این خودش در اجرا باعث کندی خواهد بود، چون اجرای اسکریپت توسط یک واسط اسکریپت کجا و اجرای مستقیم توسط یک برنامه باینری کجا.
البته باید اسکریپتتون رو با خود php.exe یا یه چیزی که اسکریپت های اونو اجرا کنه اجرا کنید و در ضمن تمام اکستنشن هایی که لازم دارید رو هم همراه برنامه بگونجونید.
(اکستنشنهای توسعه ای Php بر روی ویندوز هم همون dll ها هستند که با زبانهایی مثل سی و دلفی میشه توسعه شون داد.
البته این فایلها در لینوکس so هستند.)
البته پکیجهای آماده ای برای اجرای Php بطور لوکال موجوده که کار شما رو راحت خواهد کرد 
و لازم نیست تنظیمات رو خودتون انجام بدید ولی نتیجه اجرای اونها در کنسول برنامه در کل همون html خواهد بود.

----------


## taknegaar

> اگر امکان داره در مورد امنیت هر دو و قضیه اپن سورس هم چیزایی بگید.


امنیت رو باید مشخص کرد که چه چیزی مورد نظر است؛

الف - اگر منظور امنیت کدهای برنامه نویسان است 
که اوپن سورس از اسمش مشخصه ...
البته شما اگر یه کد php رو بخواهید از دید سایر برنامه نویسان مخفی نگاه دارید!
روشهایی برای این کار هست یکی از اون روشها Obfuscate هست که اگر تو اینترنت بگردید براش مطالبی پیدا میکنید، البته این در زبانهای دیگر مانند delphi و ... هم مطرح هست چون کدهایی مثل delphi هم کاملا ساختارشون موقع exe شدن تغییر نمیکنه و در حقیقت کدتون به یک مفسر چسبیده میشه که کدهای میانیش اسمبلی میشه ولی ساختارش حفظ میشه ...
در کل این روش مشکل توسعه و پشتیبانی برنامه رو برای اسکریپتهایی مثل php زیاد میکنه ...
چون به فرض اگر بخواهید فقط یک بخش از کدتون رو اصلاح کنید باید کل پروژه یکبار Obfuscate کرده و آپلود کنید، در کل این روش بدرد اونهایی میخوره که یکبار برای همیشه برنامه مینویسند! یا اونهایی که وقت اضافی دارند!
البته برای اینکار خود شرکت معظم zend برای php ابزاری داده بیرون ولی اونهم همین مسائلی رو که گفتم داره.
البته Obfuscate کردن در هیچ جا راه حلی برای هک نشدن محسوب نمیشه فقط برای بد خوانا کردن هست.


در دات نت هم شما میتونید بخش هایی از برنامه تون رو dll های از نوع جدید (self registered) کنید که در حقیقت مثل فایل های class در جاوا هست که اونها هم قابل بازیابی به کد هستند و امنیتی ندارند.
ولی در کل با تلفیق روش Obfuscate و این روش میشه برنامه های تحت وبتون رو ...
در حقیقت با بخش بخش کردن برنامه تون در اینجا توسعه اون رو آسون میکنید و فقط اون تیکه ای رو که میخواهید ...
البته امنیت کد در زبانهای غیر اسکریپتی مساله اش فرق میکنه و راههای دیگری هم هست ...


ب - امنیت و پایداری برنامه
این مساله یک مقداریش به مسائل خود زبان برمیگرده و یه مقداریش به کل حواشی
مثلا امنیت برنامه های وب به وب سرورشون (آپاچی، تامکت، IIS و ...)
خود سیستم عامل سرور 
نوع انجین دیتابیس
و نحوه کد نوشتن برنامه نویس و ماهر بودن و نبودن اون بر میگرده
بطور مثال برنامه نویسی که sql Injection رو ندونه در هر زبانی که کد بنویسه برنامه اش در خطره ...
(البته انتخاب یک فریم ورک میتونه این مساله رو هم کاهش بده)

...

----------


## taknegaar

> پس حتما با PHP هم می شه برنامه نوشت حداقل یک وب سرور که جای Apache رو بگیره.


برای توضیح بیشتر:

مراحل اجرای سرور به روش پی اچ پی:

*.dll <- php.exe <- *.php <- *.php

----------


## vahid4134

> شما میتونید با php یه سوکت باز کنید و به پورت 80  که همون http هست گوش کنید و ...
> و اون اسکریپت رو بگیرید و با واسطه خود همون پی اچ پی شما اجراش کنید.
> در حقیقت شما یک لایه به لایه اجرای php اضافه کردید که این خودش در اجرا باعث کندی خواهد بود، چون اجرای اسکریپت توسط یک واسط اسکریپت کجا و اجرای مستقیم توسط یک برنامه باینری کجا.
> البته باید اسکریپتتون رو با خود php.exe یا یه چیزی که اسکریپت های اونو اجرا کنه اجرا کنید و در ضمن تمام اکستنشن هایی که لازم دارید رو هم همراه برنامه بگونجونید.
> (اکستنشنهای توسعه ای Php بر روی ویندوز هم همون dll ها هستند که با زبانهایی مثل سی و دلفی میشه توسعه شون داد.
> البته این فایلها در لینوکس so هستند.)
> البته پکیجهای آماده ای برای اجرای Php بطور لوکال موجوده که کار شما رو راحت خواهد کرد 
> و لازم نیست تنظیمات رو خودتون انجام بدید ولی نتیجه اجرای اونها در کنسول برنامه در کل همون html خواهد بود.


Nanoweb - The PHP Web Server
please read and benchmark nanoweb :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## man_iran

به طور مثال اگه قراره یک کدهای یک سایت یا یک برنامه اینترنتی را بنویسیم و هر دو زبان را به یک اندازه بلد باشیم. کدام زبان امنیت بیشتری برای این کار دارد؟

در php فایل های exe هم اپن سورس هستند!؟ (چطور) یعنی می توان کدها را خواند!

سرعت برنامه در کدام یک بیشتر است؟ (اگر برنامه نویس هر دو زبان را در یک سطح بلد باشد). اگه نوع برنامه فرق می کند. خب بگید برای نوشتن چه برنامه هایی بهتر است از asp و چه برنامه هایی از php استفاده کنیم.

----------


## taknegaar

> به طور مثال اگه قراره یک کدهای یک سایت یا یک برنامه اینترنتی را بنویسیم و هر دو زبان را به یک اندازه بلد باشیم. کدام زبان امنیت بیشتری برای این کار دارد؟
> 
> در php فایل های exe هم اپن سورس هستند!؟ (چطور) یعنی می توان کدها را خواند!
> 
> سرعت برنامه در کدام یک بیشتر است؟ (اگر برنامه نویس هر دو زبان را در یک سطح بلد باشد). اگه نوع برنامه فرق می کند. خب بگید برای نوشتن چه برنامه هایی بهتر است از asp و چه برنامه هایی از php استفاده کنیم.


 :متعجب:  
php فایل exe بیرون نمیده !!!
پی اچ پی یک نوع اسکریپته.

اگر سرعت مد نظرتون هست هیچکدام!
cgi از همه سریعتره !  :لبخند:

----------


## taknegaar

همینه دیگه میگم برنامه سیستمی ننوشتید، میگن چه ربطی داره!
بدلیل گنگ بودن برخی مطالب آنهم بدلیل بی اطلاعی برخی دوستان و اصرار بر حرف خویش مجبور شدم این nanoweb و هم چنین مطالب دیگری رو توضیح بدم تا دوستان دیگری که اطلاعات کمتری دارند توسط کم اطلاعان دیگه گمراه نشند!
بعد از نصب nanoweb شما باید برای استارت این سرویس!! فایل nanostart.bat رو اجرا کنید که کدهای داخل اون به همین قراره:


C:\php\php-cli.exe -q C:\nanoweb\nanoweb.php --config=C:\nanoweb\nanoweb.conf %1 %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
که خط فرمان همونی است که قبلا در پست های قبلی اشاره کردم البته با کمی توضیح که اشاره میکنم.


*.dll <- php.exe <- *.php <- *.php
خط فرمان این وب سرور کذایی میگه که یک php رو توسط یک php-cli.exe مقیم در حافظه کن.
و آدرس کانفیگ های برنامه رو هم بهش میده.
از اونجایی که php یک اسکریپت است و زبان برنامه نویسی نیست نمیتوان با آن برنامه های مقیم در حافظه نوشت چون اسکریپت ها برای اینکار نوشته نشده اند؛
همونطور که در پست های قبلی گفتم



> شما میتونید با php یه سوکت باز کنید و به پورت 80  که همون http هست گوش کنید و ...
> و اون اسکریپت رو بگیرید و با واسطه خود همون پی اچ پی شما اجراش کنید.


اما یه مشکلی هست و اون اینه که شما هر دفعه که نمیخواهید برای اجرای این برنامه در command هی اینتر بزنید.
برای اینکار شما باید یه برنامه با زبانهای برنامه نویسی غیر اسکریپتی بنویسید که مقیم در حافظه باشه و تحولات پورت مزبور را چک کنه و در صورت تغییر کد رو برای اجرا به php.exe ارسال کنه.
در این nanoweb کذایی هم همین کار رو کرده و اومده یه برنامه مقیم در حافظه که exe است و ربطی به php نداره رو نوشته که این واسط بین کد Php و php.exe میشه،
که apache هم مثل اون exe مقیم در حافظه عمل میکنه اما بی واسطه.
پس می بینید که این وب سرور کذایی نهایتا به یک exe ختم میشه که هیچ ربطی به اسکریپتهای php نداره.
حالا apache که به اینجا ختم نمیشه!
وب سرور ها باید بتونند برای اینکه از حملات Denial-of-service attack مصون نگهدارند و گرنه با ایجاد اختلال در حافظه، سی پی یو و ... توسط حجم وسیعی از request ها امکان خواباندن این سرویس ها هست.
اینجا هم باید یک برنامه سیستمی باشد تا بتواند به منابع سیستم دسترسی داشته و آنها را هم کنترل کند ...

خلاصه این قصعه سر دراز دارد و مسائل دیگری هم هست 
که فکر میکنم با باز کردن اینها دیگر این مبحث به ناکجا آباد میرود و جای طرح این مطالب هم اینجا نبوده ...

بهتر است در مورد چیزی که  از آن کم اطلاع داریم بحث نکنیم، در مورد چیزهایی که اصلا اطلاع نداریم، هچ!

----------


## vahid4134

php یک مفسر داره نه یک کامپایلر
به همین دلیل نیاز داره هر بار تفسیر بشه
nanoweb در مقابل Denial-of-service attack مستحکم هست (apache در مقابل این حملات نسبت به nanoweb ضعیف عمل می کنه دلیلش هم معلوم هست حملات بر روی php تاثیر میزاره نه apache و php هست که لود رو بالا می بره به همین دلیل تصمیمگیری رو کند انجام میده و بعد down میشه اما در nanoweb به دلیل اینکه این درخواستها زیاد باشه روی خود php تاثیر میزاره اول از همه خودش down میشه. در ضمن می تونه ip ها رو بلاک کنه شما که nanoweb رو خوندید اینجاهاش رو هم می خوندید




> اما یه مشکلی هست و اون اینه که شما هر دفعه که نمیخواهید برای اجرای این برنامه در command هی اینتر بزنید.


nanoweb بیشتر برای لینوکس طراحی شده. در اونجا هم فقط کافی هست که  در demon قرار بدی (اگر اینطور بود که برای apache هم هر بار باید وارد commandline شد و apache رو استارت کرد).



> در این nanoweb کذایی هم همین کار رو کرده و اومده یه برنامه مقیم در حافظه که exe است و ربطی به php نداره رو نوشته که این واسط بین کد Php و php.exe میشه،
>  که apache هم مثل اون exe مقیم در حافظه عمل میکنه اما بی واسطه.


شما که می دونید php نیاز به مفسر داره چرا این رو میگید. برای اجرا باید تفسیر بشه. اگر اینطور هست بگید pyhon هم کذایی هست چون میشه تفسیر بشه و وبسرورهایی که باهاش نوشته شده به درد لای جرز می خوره.


ز اونجایی که php یک اسکریپت است و زبان برنامه نویسی نیست نمیتوان با آن برنامه های مقیم در حافظه نوشت چون اسکریپت ها برای اینکار نوشته نشده اند؛

همونطور که می دونید php هم می تونه دقیقا به حافظه دسترسی داشته باشه و تا وقتی که در حال اجرا هست می تونه در حافظه باشه اگر اینطور نبود که nanoweb باید بعد از ۵۰۰ درخواست از بین می رفت.  اما با یک ab می تونید این رو بفهمید که رم رو به اون صورت نمی گیره و هنوز در حال اجرا می مونه.



> پس می بینید که این وب سرور کذایی نهایتا به یک exe ختم میشه که هیچ ربطی به اسکریپتهای php نداره.


این exe که شما گفتید همون مفسر هست. اگر اینطور باشه c هم بدون gcc به درد نمی خوره یا python هم بدون مفسرش به درد نمی خوره.



> اینجا هم باید یک برنامه سیستمی باشد تا بتواند به منابع سیستم دسترسی داشته و آنها را هم کنترل کند ...


php می تونه به منابع سیستمی دسترسی داشته باشه خودتون یک مقدار جستجو کنید.
یادمون نره که apache به خاطر چیزهای دیگه هم هست که قدرتمند هست. یک عالمه ماژول و هزار و یک چیز اضافه داره. که البته همین ها باعث میشه سرعتش هم پایین تر بیاد.

این هم یک ab از هر دو سرور برای اجرا کردن یک درخواست به php و یک درخواست به html
برای apache درخواست به فایل index.php



> ab -n 1000 -c 10 http://local.com/index.php
> This is ApacheBench, Version 2.0.40-dev <$Revision: 1.146 $> apache-2.0
> Copyright 1996 Adam Twiss, Zeus Technology Ltd, zeustech.net
> Copyright 2006 The Apache Software Foundation, Welcome! - The Apache Software Foundation
> 
> Completed 200 requestsbehesht.com (be patient)
> Completed 300 requests
> Completed 400 requests
> Completed 500 requests
> ...


رم از 506 مگابایت به 707 مگابایت افزایش یافت
برای nanoweb درخواست به فایل index.php

ab -n 1000 -c 10 http://local.com/index.php
This is ApacheBench, Version 2.0.40-dev <$Revision: 1.146 $> apache-2.0
Copyright 1996 Adam Twiss, Zeus Technology Ltd, http://www.zeustech.net/
Copyright 2006 The Apache Software Foundation, http://www.apache.org/

Completed 200 requestsbehesht.com (be patient)
Completed 300 requests
Completed 400 requests
Completed 500 requests
Completed 600 requests
Completed 700 requests
Completed 800 requests
Completed 900 requests
Finished 1000 requests


Server Software:        nanoweb
Server Hostname:        local.com
Server Port:            80

Document Path:          /index.php
Document Length:        43680 bytes

Concurrency Level:      10
Time taken for tests:   54.569856 seconds
Complete requests:      1000
Failed requests:        0
Write errors:           0
Total transferred:      44013000 bytes
HTML transferred:       43680000 bytes
Requests per second:    15.16 [#/sec] (mean)
Time per request:       555.486 [ms] (mean)
Time per request:       43.158 [ms] (mean, across all concurrent requests)
Transfer rate:          611.12 [Kbytes/sec] received

Connection Times (ms)
              min  mean[+/-sd] median   max
Connect:        0    0   7.1      0     101
Processing:    55  553 502.4    601   14125
Waiting:       57  550 503.4    602   14126
Total:         58  561 504.9    603   14568

Percentage of the requests served within a certain time (ms)
  50%    507
  66%    658
  75%    698
  80%    708
  90%    757
  95%    801
  98%    971
  99%   1034
 100%   9845 (longest request)
vahid@vahid-desktop:~$ 

افزایش رم از 404 مگابایت 641 مگابایت
درخوااست apache به فایل login.html

ab -n 1000 -c 10 http://local.com/extm/login.html
This is ApacheBench, Version 2.0.40-dev <$Revision: 1.146 $> apache-2.0
Copyright 1996 Adam Twiss, Zeus Technology Ltd, http://www.zeustech.net/
Copyright 2006 The Apache Software Foundation, http://www.apache.org/

Benchmarking local.com (be patient)
Completed 100 requests
Completed 200 requests
Completed 300 requests
Completed 400 requests
Completed 500 requests
Completed 600 requests
Completed 700 requests
Completed 800 requests
Completed 900 requests
Finished 1000 requests


Server Software:        Apache/2.2.4
Server Hostname:        local.com
Server Port:            80

Document Path:          /extm/login.html
Document Length:        929 bytes

Concurrency Level:      10
Time taken for tests:   0.212419 seconds
Complete requests:      1000
Failed requests:        0
Write errors:           0
Total transferred:      1207393 bytes
HTML transferred:       935503 bytes
Requests per second:    4707.68 [#/sec] (mean)
Time per request:       2.124 [ms] (mean)
Time per request:       0.212 [ms] (mean, across all concurrent requests)
Transfer rate:          5550.35 [Kbytes/sec] received

Connection Times (ms)
              min  mean[+/-sd] median   max
Connect:        0    0   0.6      0       4
Processing:     0    1   0.7      1       5
Waiting:        0    0   0.6      0       5
Total:          1    1   0.8      1       5

Percentage of the requests served within a certain time (ms)
  50%      1
  66%      2
  75%      2
  80%      2
  90%      2
  95%      2
  98%      2
  99%      5
 100%      5 (longest request)
vahid@vahid-desktop:~$ 



برای nanoweb برای درخواست به فایل login.html

ab -n 1000 -c 10 http://local.com/extm/login.html
This is ApacheBench, Version 2.0.40-dev <$Revision: 1.146 $> apache-2.0
Copyright 1996 Adam Twiss, Zeus Technology Ltd, http://www.zeustech.net/
Copyright 2006 The Apache Software Foundation, http://www.apache.org/

Benchmarking local.com (be patient)
Completed 100 requests
Completed 200 requests
Completed 300 requests
Completed 400 requests
Completed 500 requests
Completed 600 requests
Completed 700 requests
Completed 800 requests
Completed 900 requests
Finished 1000 requests


Server Software:        nanoweb
Server Hostname:        local.com
Server Port:            80

Document Path:          /extm/login.html
Document Length:        929 bytes

Concurrency Level:      10
Time taken for tests:   0.13589 seconds
Complete requests:      1000
Failed requests:        0
Write errors:           0
Total transferred:      1207393 bytes
HTML transferred:       935503 bytes
Requests per second:    4988.68 [#/sec] (mean)
Time per request:       2.234 [ms] (mean)
Time per request:       0.219 [ms] (mean, across all concurrent requests)
Transfer rate:          5550.35 [Kbytes/sec] received

Connection Times (ms)
              min  mean[+/-sd] median   max
Connect:        0    0   0.6      0       4
Processing:     0    1   0.7      1       5
Waiting:        0    0   0.6      0       5
Total:          1    1   0.8      1       5

Percentage of the requests served within a certain time (ms)
  50%      1
  66%      1
  75%      2
  80%      2
  90%      2
  95%      3
  98%      3
  99%      4
 100%      4 (longest request)
vahid@vahid-desktop:~$

بیچاره nanoweb کذایی فقط به خاطر اینکه از اول php برای web نوشته شده بود و در ذهن همه این گنجانده شده همه نقاط مثبتش رو باید نادیده گرفت.
حتی توی تست هم در مقابل apache در درخواستهای php جلو افتاده و در بقیه درخواستها تقریبا پا به پاش میاد. اما اینها فدای اینکه php یک زبان اسکریپتی هست و نمیشه باهاش از این قبیل کارها رو کرد.


بهتر هست که ما هم دچار شهرت زدگی نشیم و هر چیز رو اول تست کنیم بعد قبول کنیم. چیزی که دانش میگه تا وقتی که توی عمل ثابت نشه ارزش نداره.
خودتون هم می تونید یک تست کنید.

----------


## samprp

> php یک مفسر داره نه یک کامپایلر
> به همین دلیل نیاز داره هر بار تفسیر بشه


این مفسر شما منو یاد مفسر ویژوال بیسیک می اندازه . اون جا هم جوری بود که هر خط تفسیر و بعد اجرا می شد . تو PHP هم همین جوریه دیگه . هر خط تفسیر می شه ولی به جای اجرا شدن به معادل HTML کانورت شده و فایلش آخر سر به درخواست کننده فرستاده می شه.

تا الان که بحث بر سر خروجی دادن فایل اجرایی برا PHP بود . حالا که شما می گی با PHP هم می شه فایل exe ساخت خوب با چه برنامه ای این کار انجام می شه . 
اگه می شه این رو هم بگید .

----------


## vahid4134

> این مفسر شما منو یاد مفسر ویژوال بیسیک می اندازه . اون جا هم جوری بود که هر خط تفسیر و بعد اجرا می شد . تو PHP هم همین جوریه دیگه . هر خط تفسیر می شه ولی به جای اجرا شدن به معادل HTML کانورت شده و فایلش آخر سر به درخواست کننده فرستاده می شه.
> 
> تا الان که بحث بر سر خروجی دادن فایل اجرایی برا PHP بود . حالا که شما می گی با PHP هم می شه فایل exe ساخت خوب با چه برنامه ای این کار انجام می شه . 
> اگه می شه این رو هم بگید .


من که همچین حرفی نزدم که php هم می تونه فایل exe بسازه  :لبخند گشاده!:  چون فایل exe یعنی فایل کامپایل شده. اما php هنگام اجرا تفسیر میشه. یعنی همون خط به خط اجرا میشه. یعنی در واقع php نیاز به یک فایل exe در ویندوز یا یک فایل اجرایی در لینوکس داره تا اجرا باقیبمونه.
البته برای php هم کامپایلر داریم که php رو به فایل ext تبدیل می کنه
نمونش
Bambalam PHP EXE Compiler/Embedder 1.21 - Free php to exe converter!
در لینوکس هر فایلی می تونه اجرایی باشه. برای اینکه یک فایل php اجرایی باشه اول باید خاصیت اجرایی رو بهش داد بعد در اولین خط آدرس مفسر رو بهش داد مثل مثال زیر

#!/usr/bin/php


انیجوری php مفسر خودش رو پیدا می کنه کارش رو انجام میده

----------


## samprp

پس اون دوستمون هم زیاد بی راه نمی گفت .

اینی که شما می گی مثل جاواست
هر برنامه ای که به زبون جاوا نوشته شده در اصل یک سری کد تغییر یافتس .
که در هر سیستمی که ماشین جاوا وجود داشته باشه اون کد می تونه اجرا بشه و برا همین هم سرعت برنامه های جاوا پایینه .

----------


## vahid4134

> پس اون دوستمون هم زیاد بی راه نمی گفت .
> 
> اینی که شما می گی مثل جاواست
> هر برنامه ای که به زبون جاوا نوشته شده در اصل یک سری کد تغییر یافتس .
> که در هر سیستمی که ماشین جاوا وجود داشته باشه اون کد می تونه اجرا بشه و برا همین هم سرعت برنامه های جاوا پایینه .


در مورد جاوا اصلا اطلاعاتی ندارم
من که چند بار عرض کردم php کامپایل نمیشه (البته کامپایلر هم براش اومده که لینک رو بهتون دادم.
صد البته هر چیزی که کامپایل بشه سرعتش بیشتر میشه. البته دلیل نمیشه بگیم که فلان چیز چون کامپایل میشه سرعتش هم بیشتر هست. شما python رو امتحان کنید از خیلی از زبونها سرعتش بیشتر هست. حتی در حالت تفسیر هم سرعت فوق العاده ای رو داره. برای nanoweb هم به همین صورت هست. به هر حال benchmark که انجام شده گویای این مطلب هست که سرعتش از apache هم که کامپایل میشه در درخواستهای php سریعتر هست. دلیلش هم واضح هست اما خوب در بقیه درخواستها مقداری عقب می افته. البته نمیشه جایگاه apache رو نادیده گرفت. apache هزار و یک ماژول داره و هزار و یک کار میشه باهاش انجام داد. اما nanoweb تنها برای درخواستهای php خیلی خوب جواب میده

----------


## taknegaar

> nanoweb در مقابل Denial-of-service attack مستحکم هست


 :متعجب: 



> اگر اینطور بود که برای apache هم هر بار باید وارد commandline شد و apache رو استارت کرد


 :خیلی عصبانی:  :گریه: 



> همونطور که می دونید php هم می تونه دقیقا به حافظه دسترسی داشته باشه و تا وقتی که در حال اجرا هست می تونه در حافظه باشه


 :خیلی عصبانی:  :گریه: 



> php می تونه به منابع سیستمی دسترسی داشته باشه خودتون یک مقدار جستجو کنید.


 :خیلی عصبانی:  :گریه: 



> این exe که شما گفتید همون مفسر هست.


چیزی که میگید رو تست کنید !!!!!!!
یا حداقل بدید یه کسی که سر در میاره چک کنه !
نه خیر جانم منظورم یک برنامه واسط بود بیشتر دقت کنید ...





> بهتر هست که ما هم دچار شهرت زدگی نشیم و هر چیز رو اول تست کنیم بعد قبول کنیم.


واقعا موافقم.




> چیزی که دانش میگه تا وقتی که توی عمل ثابت نشه ارزش نداره.


اینم موافقم
ولی یک توصیه هم میکنم 
اون هم اینه که هر چی رو که تو اینترنت به صرف اینکه به زبان انگلیسی نوشتند رو هم باور نکنید، بالاخره اونها هم آدمند ... !


و اما php  :قلب: 
Php یک زبان اسکریپتی است از نوع خطی که بعد از اجرای دستورات خواسته شده و یا time out شدن توسط مفسر، از حافظه خارج میشه (تموم میشه) ...
حالا اگر ما اونو توسط سیستم عامل Schedule کنیم اینکه دیگه به php ربطی نداره در حقیقت اون برنامه Schedule واسط هست که اون هم پی اچ پی نمیتونه باشه ...

دستورات php توسط یک زبان دیگری توسعه داده میشند مثلا مثل c، دلفی و ... که با dll (در لینوکس so) اونو توسعه میدند، در حقیقت شما با نوشتن php دستورات اونها رو اجرا میکنید و اگر سرعت php خوبه بدلیل اینه که اونها رو خوب نوشتن ...




> حتی توی تست هم در مقابل apache در درخواستهای php جلو افتاده و در بقیه درخواستها تقریبا پا به پاش میاد.


 :لبخند:  پس منتظر این وب سرور کذایی در دنیای حرفه ای باشیم، مثلا شرکتهای بزرگی مثل ...  :لبخند: 
نه برادر من هر گرئی گردو نیست ...
گفتم چیزی رو که نمیدونی اظهار نظر نکن !
وب سرورها ...





> که در هر سیستمی که ماشین جاوا وجود داشته باشه اون کد می تونه اجرا بشه و برا همین هم سرعت برنامه های جاوا پایینه .


این دلیلی بر کندی جاوا نیست، اما یکی از موارد همون مورد اولی که اشاره کرده بودید درست تره و اون هم یکی از موارد هست.
برنامه های جاوا و مشابه (دات نت) بدلیل اینکه از منابع سیستم عامل ها استفاده نمیکنند و دارای فریم ورک خودشون هستند طبیعیه که کند باشند.
مثلا شما برای ساختن پنجره در دلفی از خود سیستم عامل این رو ارث میبرید ولی در دات نت این رو از framework دات نت.
یا مثلا در دلفی شما متغییرهایی مثل string به تبع سیستم عامل یونیکد واقعی نیستند ولی در دات نت هستند.
...
در ضمن کل جاوا و دات نت رو با php مقایسه نکنید،
اونها اسکریپت خطی نیستند ...

----------


## man_iran

درکل می شه بگید با asp.net بهتره چه برنامه هایی نوشته بشه؟
برنامه هایی که با زبان های دیگه نوشتنشون سختر و بهتر نباشه

----------


## vahid4134

> چیزی که میگید رو تست کنید !!!!!!!
> یا حداقل بدید یه کسی که سر در میاره چک کنه !
> نه خیر جانم منظورم یک برنامه واسط بود بیشتر دقت کنید ...


تستها شاهد و گویا هستند شما چرا تست نمی کنید



> اینم موافقم
> ولی یک توصیه هم میکنم 
> اون هم اینه که هر چی رو که تو اینترنت به صرف اینکه به زبان انگلیسی نوشتند رو هم باور نکنید، بالاخره اونها هم آدمند ... !


گفتم که تست کنید شما چرا هر مطلبی رو تو هر کتابی که خوندید باور می کنید.



> دستورات php توسط یک زبان دیگری توسعه داده میشند مثلا مثل c، دلفی و ... که با dll (در لینوکس so) اونو توسعه میدند، در حقیقت شما با نوشتن php دستورات اونها رو اجرا میکنید و اگر سرعت php خوبه بدلیل اینه که اونها رو خوب نوشتن ...


اگر اینطوری هست شما هم برید با اسمبلر کار کنید به هر حال اون زبان سطح پایینتری هست. در ضمن python هم که google ازش استفاده می کنه به درد نمی خوره دیگه چون هم هم داره از زبانهای مثل c استفاده می کنه.




> پس منتظر این وب سرور کذایی در دنیای حرفه ای باشیم، مثلا شرکتهای بزرگی مثل ... 
> نه برادر من هر گرئی گردو نیست ...
> گفتم چیزی رو که نمیدونی اظهار نظر نکن !
> وب سرورها ...


شما چه می دونی چه کسایی از چه وب سرورهایی استفاده می کنند. کدوم شرکت بزرگ هست که از وب سرورهایی که ما استفاده می کنیم دارند استفاده می کنند. آیا فقط به یک مطلب در header که معرف نوع وب سرور هست میشه اکتفا کرد. هر گردی گردو نمیشه درست اما هر چیزی هم که میشکنی تا هستنش رو بخوری که فقط گردو نیست
من نمی تونم اظهار نظر کنم شما چند تا وب سرور رو میشناسی که دارند فعالیت می کنند. تا به حال برای کدوم وب سرور اکسشن نوشتی ؟ یا برای .... 
بماند.
یاد حرف توسعه دهنده xen افتادم که می گفت. با php میشه هر کاری رو کرد و من هر کاری رو با php می کنم.
شما خودتون xen رو استفاده کنید و ببینید باز هم فقط باید از بانهایی چون c یا دلفی استفاده کرد. اگر این طرز فکر می بود  که ما توی همون اسمبلر مونده بودیم
بی خیال هر کسی یک راهی رو میره. سرانجام هم با کسی هست که موفق تر هست.

----------


## taknegaar

> یاد حرف توسعه دهنده xen افتادم که می گفت. با php میشه هر کاری رو کرد و من هر کاری رو با php می کنم.


 :قهقهه:  چقدر دنیای بعضی ها کوچیکه!
پس بگید یه سیستم عامل لطفا! (چون هر کاری میشه کرد)
البته ترجیحا exe واسط هم نداشته باشه !!!!
یا یک برنامه مقیم در حافظه !
البته اینهم ترجیحا exe واسط نداشته باشه (مستقل) !!!!

----------


## taknegaar

> درکل می شه بگید با asp.net بهتره چه برنامه هایی نوشته بشه؟
> برنامه هایی که با زبان های دیگه نوشتنشون سختر و بهتر نباشه


کلا نرم افزارهایی که قراره یکپارچه باشند!

یه مثال تجربه شده بزنم؛
مثلا اگر یه نرم افزار اتوماسیون کتابخونه و یا اتوماسیونهای اداری و ... میخواهید بنویسید، قطعا نیاز به اپلیکیشن های آفلاین هم دارید که در مواقعی با اپلیکیشن های آنلاین ارتباط داشته باشند برای همچنین کاری نیاز به یک فریمورک مثل جاوا یا دات نت دارید و گرنه اگر از php استفاده کنید مجبور میشید، بخش اپلیکیشنهای آفلاینشو با دلفی و یا سی و یا حتی دات نت بنویسید که تازه توسعه اش سخت تره ، اینتگریت کردنشون در مواقعی مصیبته و مسائل دیگری هم در پی داره ...

----------


## vahid4134

> چقدر دنیای بعضی ها کوچیکه!
> پس بگید یه سیستم عامل لطفا! (چون هر کاری میشه کرد)
> البته ترجیحا exe واسط هم نداشته باشه !!!!
> یا یک برنامه مقیم در حافظه !
> البته اینهم ترجیحا exe واسط نداشته باشه (مستقل) !!!!


به جایگاه xen در ویرچوالیزشن شک دارید؟

----------


## taknegaar

> به جایگاه xen در ویرچوالیزشن شک دارید؟


چه ربطی به بحث داشت من نفهمیدم !
(مجازي‌سازي اهميت پيدا كرده، چون كه كاربران كاميپوتر به سكوي تك سيستم‌عاملي قانع نيستند، حالا بحث برنامه های میان سیستم عاملی چه ربطی به بحث ما داشت من نمیدونم!  :چشمک: )

محض اطلاعتون باید بگم:
بخش بزرگی از Xen توسط زبان اسكريپت‌نويسی پايتون نوشته و بخش واسط ها نیز به زبان C 
و چرا اون بابا که ادعاش گوش فلک رو کر کرده نیومده به خلاف گفته خودش از php استفاده کنه ؟! 

من نمیدونم !!  :چشمک: 

امان از این آدمهای متعصب ...

----------


## hamedsoft

من خودم PHP کار هستم و شايد فکر کنيد اين حرفي که ميزنم بخاطر همين باشه اما:

به نظر من (همين اول گفتم به نظر من که مشخص باشه نظر شخيه تا باز جنگ و دعوا نشه تو انجمن!) اونايي که تنبل خان هستند و ميخوان سريع يه چيزي رو رديف کنند ASP.NET رو ترجيح ميدن اما اونايي که اهل ظرافت هستند و دوست دارند آقا و سرور برنامشون خودشون باشند PHP رو ترجيح ميدن (مثل خودم)

ولي خب چيزي که مشخصه تو ايران اکثرا ASP.NET رو ترجيج ميدن البته من خودم شخصا دليل اصليشون رو نمي دونم اما شايد بخاطر امنيت بالاتري که داره باشه (البته ميگن ما که امنيتي توش نديدم، همه سايت هاي دولتي با ASP.NET شده که قريب به اتفاق همشون سابقه حداقل يک بار هک رو دارند!)

اما از اينا که بگذريم باز به نظر من مقايسه دو زبان مختلف حالا هرچند که کارشون يکي باشه و خروجي که توليد مي کنند در عمل يکي باشه کار چندان صحيحي نيست چون يه طرف برنامه نويسي استعداد و علاقه طرف هست و البته امکاناتي که در اختيار اون هست.

----------


## smile17

باز هم از اااووون بحث هاي قديمي
اولا كسي كه php و asp.net رو مقايسه مي كنه بايد جفتشو بشناسه و باهاش كار كرده باشه تا مقايسه اي منصفانه و عادلانه بتواند انجام دهد
دوما شما قصد انجام چه پروژه و چه كاري رو داريد؟؟؟؟هر كدام براي كاري بسيار مناسب تر هستند
اگر مايكروسافتي هستيد و مثلا با C#‎ برنامه نويسي مي كنيد مسلما انتخاب شما Asp.net است .
سوما امنيت asp.net به لطف net. بسيار بالا است ولي php پر از باگ است و اين كه شما يه پروژه ي بدون باگ با php بنويسيد،مسايل و دشواري هاي خاص خود را دارد
هنوز هم كه هنوزه از برنامه هاي تحت وب نوشته شده با php باگ هاي بسياري پيدا مي شود
نه اين كه اين گونه مسايل در Asp.net به چشم نمي خورد ، بلكه بسيار بسيار كم است زيرا شما از ابزارها و اجزايي در net. استفاده مي كنيد كه امنيت آنها بارهاو بارها توسط متخصصان مايكروسافت تست شده ولي چون php به صورا opensource هست يك مقدار قضيه فرق مي كند.
ببينيد كجا زندگي مي كنيد و بازار كار مملكت شما چه چيزي را مي پزيرد
اگر براي لذت از برنامه نويسي در حال ياد گرفتن آن هستيد كه خوش به حال شما ولي اگر قصد پول در آوردن از دانش خود را داريد چيزي را ياد بگيريد كه در سرزمينتان خريدار دارد
حرف آخر : يكي را شروع كن و به خوبي ياد بگير و زمان را با اين گونه مقايسه ها از دست نده و اين شاخه و آن شاخه هم نشو

----------


## vahid4134

> باز هم از اااووون بحث هاي قديمي
> اولا كسي كه php و asp.net رو مقايسه مي كنه بايد جفتشو بشناسه و باهاش كار كرده باشه تا مقايسه اي منصفانه و عادلانه بتواند انجام دهد
> دوما شما قصد انجام چه پروژه و چه كاري رو داريد؟؟؟؟هر كدام براي كاري بسيار مناسب تر هستند
> اگر مايكروسافتي هستيد و مثلا با C#‎ برنامه نويسي مي كنيد مسلما انتخاب شما Asp.net است .
> سوما امنيت asp.net به لطف net. بسيار بالا است ولي php پر از باگ است و اين كه شما يه پروژه ي بدون باگ با php بنويسيد،مسايل و دشواري هاي خاص خود را دارد
> هنوز هم كه هنوزه از برنامه هاي تحت وب نوشته شده با php باگ هاي بسياري پيدا مي شود
> نه اين كه اين گونه مسايل در Asp.net به چشم نمي خورد ، بلكه بسيار بسيار كم است زيرا شما از ابزارها و اجزايي در net. استفاده مي كنيد كه امنيت آنها بارهاو بارها توسط متخصصان مايكروسافت تست شده ولي چون php به صورا opensource هست يك مقدار قضيه فرق مي كند.
> ببينيد كجا زندگي مي كنيد و بازار كار مملكت شما چه چيزي را مي پزيرد
> اگر براي لذت از برنامه نويسي در حال ياد گرفتن آن هستيد كه خوش به حال شما ولي اگر قصد پول در آوردن از دانش خود را داريد چيزي را ياد بگيريد كه در سرزمينتان خريدار دارد
> حرف آخر : يكي را شروع كن و به خوبي ياد بگير و زمان را با اين گونه مقايسه ها از دست نده و اين شاخه و آن شاخه هم نشو


امنیت!!! من چیزی نمی گم یه جستجو توی وب نشون میده امنیت کدومشون بیشتره
بازار کار هم قابل قبول که الان ASP.NET و اقوام مایکروسافتی بازار داغی رو توی ایران داشته اند. اما این بازار هم آیا الان به داغی سالهای گذشته هست؟

----------


## samprp

سلام
به جرات می تونم بگم از وقتی این برنامه های متن باز نوشته شده با PHP اومدن (مثه PHPnuke یا Vbulitin) دیگه کسی به ندرت می ره سراغ طراحی وب . :گریه: 
مگه اینکه مشتری از اینا خبری نداشته باشه . (که بقیه بتونن برنامه شون رو بهش بندازن....)
الان دیگه دور دور این برنامه ی متن بازه




> هنوز هم كه هنوزه از برنامه هاي تحت وب نوشته شده با php باگ هاي بسياري پيدا مي شود


درسته امنیت پایینه ولی هزاران نفر در حال کار روشون هستند و ساعتی دارن بهبود پیدا می کنند.

----------


## hamedsoft

> سوما امنيت asp.net به لطف net. بسيار بالا است ولي php پر از باگ است و اين كه شما يه پروژه ي بدون باگ با php بنويسيد،مسايل و دشواري هاي خاص خود را دارد


اين رو هم فراموش نکنيد که يک برنامه نويس ناشي مي تونه امنيت يک وب سرور رو به خطر بندازه! بنابراين ميشه گفت بخشي از تأمين امنيت رو برنامه نويس بايد انجام بده و هميشه اين کامپايلر نيست که بايد هواي برنامه نويس رو داشته باشه بلکه بلعکس بايد برنامه نويس هواي کامپايلر و سرور رو داشته باشه!

----------


## vahid4134

> سلام
> به جرات می تونم بگم از وقتی این برنامه های متن باز نوشته شده با PHP اومدن (مثه PHPnuke یا Vbulitin) دیگه کسی به ندرت می ره سراغ طراحی وب .
> مگه اینکه مشتری از اینا خبری نداشته باشه . (که بقیه بتونن برنامه شون رو بهش بندازن....)
> الان دیگه دور دور این برنامه ی متن بازه
> 
> 
> درسته امنیت پایینه ولی هزاران نفر در حال کار روشون هستند و ساعتی دارن بهبود پیدا می کنند.


درسته این نرم افزارها زیاد شدند اما برای برنامه نویس هم بهتر هست چونکه این نرم افزارها همه نیازها رو برآورده نمی کنند و نیاز به تغییر دارند. این نرم افزارها به گونه ای نوشته شدند که به راحتی قابل توسعه هستند و برنامه نویس به راحتی می تونه تغییرات رو اعمال کنه

----------


## benyamin_pc

بهتر بجای دعوا و زدن بعضی حرف های بدون پشتوانه علمی و از روی میل که برای دفاع از چیزهای نامعلومی است بحث را شاخه بدیم و حداقل اگر چیزی را از جایی شنیده ایم و می خواهیم بیان کنیم با اطمینان 100% این حرف را نزنیم
-------
در مورد امنیت بین asp.net و php اگر امکان دارد قدری توضیح علمی بدهید

----------


## samprp

سلام
برای خاتمه دادن به این مبحث لینک زیر رو ببینید در مورد امنیت هم چیزایی رو گفته : 
مقایسه بین PHP و ASP.NET

ولی با خودن این مقاله من نظرم از PHP برنگشت . چون اپن سورسه چون توسعش سریعه چون روزی خودم می تونم سورسش رو عوض کنم و ...

----------


## benyamin_pc

از لینکت واقعا" ممنون اما به نظر من باید جفتش رو بلد باشی

----------


## vahid4134

> سلام
> برای خاتمه دادن به این مبحث لینک زیر رو ببینید در مورد امنیت هم چیزایی رو گفته : 
> مقایسه بین PHP و ASP.NET
> 
> ولی با خودن این مقاله من نظرم از PHP برنگشت . چون اپن سورسه چون توسعش سریعه چون روزی خودم می تونم سورسش رو عوض کنم و ...


اين مقاله در مورد امنيت به خوبي مقايسه رو بيان نكرده. همونطور كه گفتيد چون اوپن سورس هست باگهاش پيدا ميشه و بر طرف ميشه. اما باگهايي كه روي ASP.NET و بقيه نرم افزارهايي كه بازمتن نيستند پيدا ميشه تا بياد يكي ريپورت بده تا برن درستش كنند تا نسخه جديد بياد و ...  عمر نوح مي خواد

----------


## samprp

درسته
ولی می تونین دلیلش رو بگین

----------


## vahid4134

به اين دليل كه بحث رو در سطح توسعه دهنده گفته نه هسته

----------


## samprp

متاسفانه اینجا اینترنت مشکل داشت وجید جان پستت رو ندیدم. :چشمک: 
من با بنیامین بودم که گفته بود هر دو با هم.

----------


## __Genius__

سلام ، بنده نه ASP  و نه PHP بلدم ،
ببخشید توی بحث شما هم دخالت میکنم .
من یه سری لینک پیدا کردم فکر میکنم بهتون بتونه کمک کنه .
http://www.oracle.com/technology/pub...hull_php2.html
http://www.sharpdeveloper.net/conten....-asp.net.aspx
http://www.bizfive.com/articles/web-...p-and-asp.net/
اما خوب اگه روزی قرار باشه web یاد بگیرم ، حتماً میرم سراغ php ، هر چند خودم برای برنامه نویسی ++C از VS2008 استفاده میکنم که محصول مایکروسافت هست ولی همیشه معتقد هستم به محصولات microsoft اطمینانی نیست ، یه دلیل اصلی اینکه php رو انتخاب میکنمOpen Source بودن PHP هست ، همیشه داستانهای زیادی بین زبانهای Open Source , Close Source بوده ، یه بررسی بکنید الان میبینید توی مقوله امنیت و یا دیگر جنبه ها زبانهای Open Source همیشه حداقل یک قدم جلو بوده ، 
python - ruby - perl - php ، خودتون یه نگاهایی به این زبانها داشته باشین واقعا قدرتمندن .
از طرف دیگه ، توی زبان های Open Source همیشه افراد زیادی به گسترش اون کمک میکنن و قاعدتاً گسترده تر هم هستن . :لبخند: 
در کل ، این شاید یه "قسمتی" از مقایسه باشه ، ولی من همیشه زبان های Open Source رو ترجیح میدم .

----------


## Nima NT

با سلام , میشه یه کمی بیشتر توضیح بدین.
مثلا" آیا تو asp کاری هست که من نتونم با php انجام بدم ؟
ممنون.

----------


## __Genius__

سلام ،
دوست عزیز طبق اون اطلاعاتی که من دارم و اون هم ایجاب میکنه که با توجه به فیلدی که توش فعالیت میکنم داشته باشم ( گرچه یک برنامه نویس وب نیستم ) ، زبان PHP در واقع یک هسته هست که نصب میشه ( PHP Core ) و یکی از مزیتهاش بدلیل استفاده از نرم افزارهای Third party هست که بصورت گسترده نصب میشن و جدای از اون از ماژولهای زیادی استفاده میکنه .
ولی متاسفانه بدلیل اینکه علاقه چندانی به استفاده از محصولات مایکروسافتی ( وب ) ندارم و تصمیمی هم ندارم که استفاده کنم ازشون ، اطلاع چندانی از امکاناتی که ASP.net در اختیار میذاره ندارم ولی به دلیل اینکه PHP به صورت گسترده ای از نرم افزارهای third party استفاده میکنه و قدرتش رو بالا میبره من خودم فکر میکنم PHP امکانات بیشتری رو در اختیار میذاره ، جدای از این مسئله اگه دقت کنید دنیای برنامه نویسی هم به صورت گسترده ای به طرف محصولات Open Source داره میره ، کما اینکه همونطور هم دوستان اشاره کردن الان Delphi for php هست و قابلیتها خیلی بیشتر شده و ...

----------


## smile17

> به جرات می تونم بگم از وقتی این برنامه های متن باز نوشته شده با PHP اومدن (مثه PHPnuke یا Vbulitin) دیگه کسی به ندرت می ره سراغ طراحی وب


خوب بهتره از كدي كه نوشته شده و به امنيت و صحت كاركردش اعتماد داريم استفاده كنيم تا اين كه بخوايم خودمون از صفر شروع كنيم.
من كار را از جايي شروع مي كنم كه ديگران رها كرده اند(اديسون)

----------


## man_iran

> از لینکت واقعا" ممنون اما به نظر من باید جفتش رو بلد باشی


من هم موافقم.
برای اینکه خوب بتونیم طراحی وب کنیم باید هر دو را یاد بگیریم





> سلام
> به جرات می تونم بگم از وقتی این برنامه های متن باز نوشته شده با PHP اومدن (مثه PHPnuke یا Vbulitin) دیگه کسی به ندرت می ره سراغ طراحی وب .
> مگه اینکه مشتری از اینا خبری نداشته باشه . (که بقیه بتونن برنامه شون رو بهش بندازن....)
> الان دیگه دور دور این برنامه ی متن بازه
> .


فکر نمی کنم این طوری باشه چون توی بعضی موارد باید خودت را با این برنامه ها وفق بدی. یعنی ممکنه اون سایتی که بخوای در نیات.
اگر حرفتون درسته پس باید اکثر شرکت ها که دارن طراحی سایت می کنند از این برنامه ها استفاده کنند. (تا جایی که من می دونم این طوری نیست)

----------


## benyamin_pc

آقای نیما گفت آیا توی asp کاری هست که من با php نتونم انجامش بدم؟سوال اینجاست آیا با php کاری هست که با asp.net نشه انجامش داد؟البته اگر به پست های اولیه مراجعه کنید یکی از دوستان گفته بود بعضی تکنیک ها را فقط با asp.net میشه پیاده سازی کنید
خوب asp.net را بلد باشید سرعت در develope شما بالا می رود که یک عامل بسیار بسیار مهم است
که البته با delphi for php بخشی از این گزینه زیر سوال رفته اما یکی از عامل های بسیار مهم در انتخاب asp.net می تواند قدرت مانور توسط برنامه نویس روی کد و مدیریت کد(از لحاظ تکنیک های خاص Oop خودش) و امنیت کد باشد که روی این گزینه ها microsoft بر روی زبانی مثل C#‎ تاکید فراوان کرده چیزی که کمتر داخل php به چشم می خورد
فکر می کنیم عامل دیگر پیشرفت امنیت windows نسبت به linux می تواند باشد همان طور که طبق مرجع معتبر گفته شده از لحاظ امنیت امن ترین سیستم و غیر قابل نفوذ ترین سیستم windows vista می باشد و در رده دوم XP service pack 2 به بعد و سپس Linux اون بحث linux امن تر از windows برای win98 بود که واقعا" مسخره بود اما از xp به بعد تحولی در سیستم عامل windows رخ داد
ضمن اینکه vista پروژه میانی سیستم عامل اصل کاری microsoft که یکی از بزرگترین پروژه های این شرکت است یعنی Windows long horn می باشد که اصلا" بخاطر تغییر در امنیت این سیستم عامل شروع به ساخت نمود
ضمنا" سایت اصلی شرکت microsoft هم با Asp می باشد که تا آنجایی که من اطلاع دارم servere britanniai آن در سال های اخیر 1 بار هک شده که آن هم به خاطر یک سهل انگاری در شیوه پیاده سازی کد Sql server در Asp بوده که Error report آن کدهای خطا را Report می کرده که هکر توانسته با دادن دستور های الکی به ساختار نوشته شده کدها پی برد و در یک پرس و جوی Sql توانسته injection code کند 
و در کل برای کار با انواع database ها microsoft توسط ole db های خود کار را بسیار آسان نموده
*به نظر من کد نویسی با Asp.net مثل آب خوردن هست و بی نقص و کامل اما php هم بلد باشیم که تحت سرور Linux هم بتوانیم کد بنویسیم*

----------


## samprp

خوبی برنامه های اپن سورس همینه دیگه
باعث می شه تا برنامه های تجاری دیگه هم پیشرفت کنن.
به نظر شما اگه یونیکس وجود نداشت (همون سیستم عامل اولیه) کی می اومد میکروسافت هر سال یه ویندوز جدید رو کنه .اینا همش به خاطر همین رقابته .
برنامه های اپن سورس باعث بهبود برنامه های دیگه هم می شن . چون بقیه می تونن از کد های استفاده شده اون استفاده کنن و برنامه هاشون رو بهبود بدن .

در ضمن هیچ کی نمی یاد سیستم عامل سرورش رو ویستا بزاره (که می گین امنیت داره) ویندوز سرور از اون امنیتش بیشتره . در ضمن یه جایی شنیدم که خود مایکروسافت برای قسمتی از سروراش از لینوکس استفاده کرده . 

اینا رو محض اطلاع گفتم و گرنه من با بنیامین موفقم . تو این دور و زمونه منتظر هر چیزی باید باشی و بنابراین باید همه چی بلد باشی یا زمینه ای داشته باشی .

----------


## __Genius__

> آقای نیما گفت آیا توی asp کاری هست که من با php نتونم انجامش بدم؟سوال اینجاست آیا با php کاری هست که با asp.net نشه انجامش داد؟البته اگر به پست های اولیه مراجعه کنید یکی از دوستان گفته بود بعضی تکنیک ها را فقط با asp.net میشه پیاده سازی کنید
> خوب asp.net را بلد باشید سرعت در develope شما بالا می رود که یک عامل بسیار بسیار مهم است
> که البته با delphi for php بخشی از این گزینه زیر سوال رفته اما یکی از عامل های بسیار مهم در انتخاب asp.net می تواند قدرت مانور توسط برنامه نویس روی کد و مدیریت کد(از لحاظ تکنیک های خاص Oop خودش) و امنیت کد باشد که روی این گزینه ها microsoft بر روی زبانی مثل C#‎ تاکید فراوان کرده چیزی که کمتر داخل php به چشم می خورد
> فکر می کنیم عامل دیگر پیشرفت امنیت windows نسبت به linux می تواند باشد همان طور که طبق مرجع معتبر گفته شده از لحاظ امنیت امن ترین سیستم و غیر قابل نفوذ ترین سیستم windows vista می باشد و در رده دوم XP service pack 2 به بعد و سپس Linux اون بحث linux امن تر از windows برای win98 بود که واقعا" مسخره بود اما از xp به بعد تحولی در سیستم عامل windows رخ داد
> ضمن اینکه vista پروژه میانی سیستم عامل اصل کاری microsoft که یکی از بزرگترین پروژه های این شرکت است یعنی Windows long horn می باشد که اصلا" بخاطر تغییر در امنیت این سیستم عامل شروع به ساخت نمود
> ضمنا" سایت اصلی شرکت microsoft هم با Asp می باشد که تا آنجایی که من اطلاع دارم servere britanniai آن در سال های اخیر 1 بار هک شده که آن هم به خاطر یک سهل انگاری در شیوه پیاده سازی کد Sql server در Asp بوده که Error report آن کدهای خطا را Report می کرده که هکر توانسته با دادن دستور های الکی به ساختار نوشته شده کدها پی برد و در یک پرس و جوی Sql توانسته injection code کند 
> و در کل برای کار با انواع database ها microsoft توسط ole db های خود کار را بسیار آسان نموده
> *به نظر من کد نویسی با Asp.net مثل آب خوردن هست و بی نقص و کامل اما php هم بلد باشیم که تحت سرور Linux هم بتوانیم کد بنویسیم*


دوست عزیز ، من نمیدونم شما اطلاعاتتون رو از کدوم منبعی دارین میگین و طبق چه قاعده ای بیان میکنین ، اما چیزی که میدونم این هست که اطلاعاتی که به دستتون رسیده کاملاً ناقص هست .
اشاره کردین به بحث " امن ترین " سیستم عامل دنیا ( ویستا !!!؟) ولی هر چی که جلوتر میره و متخصصان امنیت بیشتر روی این سیستم عامل کار میکنن نقاط ضعف بیشتری روی این سیستم عامل پیدا میکن ، و اما در مورد Windows XP ، اگه توی مباحث امنیت خودتون دستی داشته باشین میتونین متوجه بشین که XP نقاط ضعف زیادی داره ، خواه Memory Corruption خواه از نوع Privilege escalation و یا هر نوع دیگه ، انواع اقسام مشکلات امنیتی توی این سیستم عامل به وفور یافت میشه .
عنوان امن ترین سیستم عامل دنیا به OpenBSD اختصاص داده شده که کمترین میزان مشکلات امنیتی رو داشته طی چند سال اخیر و به لحاظ جنبه امنیت کسانی که دستی توی امنیت دارن به خوبی میدونن که چقدر این سیستم عامل Stable هست .
بهتره از بحث دور نشیم ، محصولات مایکروسافت هم بد نیستن اما با انقلاب Open Source و بوجود اومدن نهضتی که " همه " میتونن در گسترش اون کمک کنن گسترش برنامه های Open Source و پیشرفت اونها خیلی بیشتر شده .
به لحاظ جنبه امنیت توی بحث وب تنها نباید به ASP.net و یا PHP نگاه کنیم چون وقتی میخواهیم یک سرویس وب ارائه کنیم چندین سرویس با هم Integrated میشن تا بتونن یک هدف رو دنبال کنن . مثلاً در کنار PHP باید Apache به عنوان وب سرور و MySQL به عنوان DataBase شما نصب بشن و ... جدای از اینکه خودتون با علم بالا توی بحث امنیت کد میتونین امنیت کد PHP خودتون رو بالا ببرین میتونین با نصب Module هایی روی Apache به سطح امنیت سرویس وبتون کمک کنید و ... . این خاصیت برنامه های Open Source هست که بدلیل اینکه میتونین در دل اونها برین ، چیزی رو اضافه و یا حذف بکنین تا به نتیجه دلخواهتون برسین و مطمئنا میرسین اما وقتی از محصولات مایکروسافت استفاده میکنین اون محصول یه جوری به شما تحمیل هست و از امکاناتی که وجود داره باید استفاده بکنین و نمیتونین چیزی بهش اضافه و یا حذف بکنین ، ولی اصلاً هدف انقلاب Open Source " گسترش همگانی " بوده و هست .
به عنوان یک فرد نوعی وقتی بخواهم از یک زبان Web استفاده کنم ، جدای اینکه به خود زبان و قابلیت هاش نگاه میکنم به نرم افزارهایی هم که در کنارش میخوام استفاده کنم هم نگاه میکنم ،
شما خودتون یک مقایسه از طریق گوگل بین این سرویس ها انجام بدین .
Apache در مقابل IIS
MySQL در مقابل SQL Server 
Linux در مقابل Windows .
اون صحبتی هم که در مورد Windows, Linux کردن اون دوستمون به نظر من نمیتونه صحیح باشه .
الان شما خودتون توجه کنید ببینید چقدر از سرورهای امن دنیا از Linux به عنوان سیستم عاملشون استفاده میکنن و چقدر از سرورهای امن از Windows استفاده میکنن .
جدای از این مسئله روی سیستم خانگی خودتون Windows و Linux رو نصب کنید و خودتون سطح امنیتشون رو بررسی کنید .
در ضمن وقتی شما کد PHP مینویسین روی کلیه Platform ها اعم از Linux - Windows - BSD - Mac و ... اجرا میشه و از این لحاظ نگرانی ندارین ، اما فکر میکنین این مسئله میتونه برای ASP.net هم صادق باشه !؟ :لبخند:

----------


## vahid4134

> دوست عزیز ، من نمیدونم شما اطلاعاتتون رو از کدوم منبعی دارین میگین و طبق چه قاعده ای بیان میکنین ، اما چیزی که میدونم این هست که اطلاعاتی که به دستتون رسیده کاملاً ناقص هست .
> اشاره کردین به بحث " امن ترین " سیستم عامل دنیا ( ویستا !!!؟) ولی هر چی که جلوتر میره و متخصصان امنیت بیشتر روی این سیستم عامل کار میکنن نقاط ضعف بیشتری روی این سیستم عامل پیدا میکن ، و اما در مورد Windows XP ، اگه توی مباحث امنیت خودتون دستی داشته باشین میتونین متوجه بشین که XP نقاط ضعف زیادی داره ، خواه Memory Corruption خواه از نوع Privilege escalation و یا هر نوع دیگه ، انواع اقسام مشکلات امنیتی توی این سیستم عامل به وفور یافت میشه .
> عنوان امن ترین سیستم عامل دنیا به OpenBSD اختصاص داده شده که کمترین میزان مشکلات امنیتی رو داشته طی چند سال اخیر و به لحاظ جنبه امنیت کسانی که دستی توی امنیت دارن به خوبی میدونن که چقدر این سیستم عامل Stable هست .
> بهتره از بحث دور نشیم ، محصولات مایکروسافت هم بد نیستن اما با انقلاب Open Source و بوجود اومدن نهضتی که " همه " میتونن در گسترش اون کمک کنن گسترش برنامه های Open Source و پیشرفت اونها خیلی بیشتر شده .
> به لحاظ جنبه امنیت توی بحث وب تنها نباید به ASP.net و یا PHP نگاه کنیم چون وقتی میخواهیم یک سرویس وب ارائه کنیم چندین سرویس با هم Integrated میشن تا بتونن یک هدف رو دنبال کنن . مثلاً در کنار PHP باید Apache به عنوان وب سرور و MySQL به عنوان DataBase شما نصب بشن و ... جدای از اینکه خودتون با علم بالا توی بحث امنیت کد میتونین امنیت کد PHP خودتون رو بالا ببرین میتونین با نصب Module هایی روی Apache به سطح امنیت سرویس وبتون کمک کنید و ... . این خاصیت برنامه های Open Source هست که بدلیل اینکه میتونین در دل اونها برین ، چیزی رو اضافه و یا حذف بکنین تا به نتیجه دلخواهتون برسین و مطمئنا میرسین اما وقتی از محصولات مایکروسافت استفاده میکنین اون محصول یه جوری به شما تحمیل هست و از امکاناتی که وجود داره باید استفاده بکنین و نمیتونین چیزی بهش اضافه و یا حذف بکنین ، ولی اصلاً هدف انقلاب Open Source " گسترش همگانی " بوده و هست .
> به عنوان یک فرد نوعی وقتی بخواهم از یک زبان Web استفاده کنم ، جدای اینکه به خود زبان و قابلیت هاش نگاه میکنم به نرم افزارهایی هم که در کنارش میخوام استفاده کنم هم نگاه میکنم ،
> شما خودتون یک مقایسه از طریق گوگل بین این سرویس ها انجام بدین .
> Apache در مقابل IIS
> MySQL در مقابل SQL Server 
> ...


واقعا مطالب مفيدي بود در تكميل فرمايشات شما  همانطور كه عرض كردم امينت رو بايد در جنبه هسته بيان كرد . خيلي از افرادي كه امنيت asp.net رو بالاتر از php مي دونند اين هست كه مسائل امنيتي توسط خود asp.net انجام ميشه نه توسعه دهنده
در مورد اينكه آيا كاري هست كه با asp.net نشه انجام داد ولي با php بشه صد البته كارهاي خيلي زيادي هست كه ما اصلا ازش خبر نداريم. هر وقت كه يك نرم افزار تحت لينوكس ارايه ميشه بعد از مدت كوتاهي اكسشن اون هم ارائه ميشه. مثل imagemagick يا gd يا ffmpeg يا ... . درسته اين مقوله ها كار خود php نيست اما php تونسته خودش رو با اونها هماهنگ كنه. اون وقتي كه php داشت با imagemagick  كار مي كرد توي asp.net اصلا برنامه نويس فكر اين رو نمي كرد كه بتونه توي وب يه چيز مثل فتوشاپ يا GIMP رو داشته باشه.تازه php به چند تا ديتابيس مي تونه وصل بشه؟ asp.net چطور؟
در مورد develop هم شما develop رو چطور ببينيد. يك نرم افزار بزرگ داراي چندين developer هست كه هر كدوم يك قسمت رو بر عهده دارند . هر قسمتي كه بر عهده مي گيرند تسلط كافي بر كدهاي اون قسمت رو دارند. در برنامه نويسي php مباحث زيادي بر روي قابليت توسعه و MVC وجود داره كه به developer كمك مي كنه يك سيستم قابل توسعه و مفيد رو بسازه. اما در asp.net بيشتر قسمت توسعه رو خود asp.net بر عهده گرفته كه از صحتش بي خبريم و فقط به اسم مايكروسافت بهش اعتماد مي كنيم و اگر بخواييم در مقوله اي كه خود asp.net بر عهده گرفته كاري رو انجام بديم دستمون بسته هست.
هميشه گفتم اگر از برنامه نويسي فقط فكر پول هستيد asp.net (البته فقط توي ايران كه قانون كپي رايت رو رعايت نمي كنه) گزينه مناسبي هست اما اگر فكر لذت بردن از كد نويسي هستيد و وقتي كه يك سايت رو بالا مياريد از تك تك قسمتهاي اون با خبر هستيد بهترين گزينه php هست.

----------


## vahid4134

> خوبی برنامه های اپن سورس همینه دیگه
> باعث می شه تا برنامه های تجاری دیگه هم پیشرفت کنن.
> به نظر شما اگه یونیکس وجود نداشت (همون سیستم عامل اولیه) کی می اومد میکروسافت هر سال یه ویندوز جدید رو کنه .اینا همش به خاطر همین رقابته .
> برنامه های اپن سورس باعث بهبود برنامه های دیگه هم می شن . چون بقیه می تونن از کد های استفاده شده اون استفاده کنن و برنامه هاشون رو بهبود بدن .
> 
> در ضمن هیچ کی نمی یاد سیستم عامل سرورش رو ویستا بزاره (که می گین امنیت داره) ویندوز سرور از اون امنیتش بیشتره . در ضمن یه جایی شنیدم که خود مایکروسافت برای قسمتی از سروراش از لینوکس استفاده کرده . 
> 
> اینا رو محض اطلاع گفتم و گرنه من با بنیامین موفقم . تو این دور و زمونه منتظر هر چیزی باید باشی و بنابراین باید همه چی بلد باشی یا زمینه ای داشته باشی .


به نظر من اشتباه هست كه هر چيزي رو بايد ياد گرفت. (البته اطلاعات كمي ازش داشتن خوب هست اما اينكه بخواي بري ياد بگيري اصلا خوب نيست ) به خاطر اينكه هم مغزت رو توي اين برنامه و اون برنامه گم مي كني (اصلا منطق برنامه نويسي php با asp.net يكي نيست) هم اينكه اون وقتي رو كه مي خواي بزاري يه چيز ديگه ياد بگيري بزار اون چيزي رو كه بلد هستي رو پيشرفت بدي. (همين كاري كه افراد موفق مي كنند ) افراد موفق هميشه توي يك چيز مهارت زيادي دارند نه توي همه چيز

----------


## benyamin_pc

> در ضمن هیچ کی نمی یاد سیستم عامل سرورش رو ویستا بزاره (که می گین امنیت داره) ویندوز سرور از اون امنیتش بیشتره . در ضمن یه جایی شنیدم که خود مایکروسافت برای قسمتی از سروراش از لینوکس استفاده کرده . 
> 
> اینا رو محض اطلاع گفتم و گرنه من با بنیامین موفقم . تو این دور و زمونه منتظر هر چیزی باید باشی و بنابراین باید همه چی بلد باشی یا زمینه ای داشته باشی .


 هیچکی نمیاد سیستم عامل سرورش رو ویستا بذاره یا شما نمذارین یا شما فکر می کنین هیچکی نمیاد بذاره؟
ویندوز سرور از اون امنیتش بیشتر است.خوب ویستا هم ورژن ویندوز ویستا سرور داره که امنیتش از همه بالاتر هست اما چون پروژه میانی Longhorn است ازش فعلا" استفاده نمی شه
شما اونجایی که دیدین سرور ویندوز Linux بوده رو هم به ما نشون بدین اون مربوط به چیز دیگه ای بوده وگرنه سایت microsoft اگر رفته باشین با Asp.net هست که asp بر روی سرور linux اجرا نمیشه!!

----------


## __Genius__

سرورهای ویندوزی از ابتدا تا به امروز هیچ وقت قدرت سرورهای لینوکسی رو نداشتن .
Microsoft برای جلوگیری از حملات DDos که سرورهای ویندوزی قادر به جلوگیری از اونها نبودن ، برای " برخی " از سرویسهای جانبی از سرویسهای لینوکسی استفاده میکنه ...
اصلاً دلیل منطقی نمیشه که یک شرکت بزرگ سرور " اصلی " خودش رو از یک سیستم عامل دیگه استفاده کنه ، در حالی که خودش تولید کننده سیستم عامل هست .
مایکروسافت بخوبی میدونه چی کار بکنه که خودش رو این وسط خراب نکنه ... ;)

----------


## benyamin_pc

> اشاره کردین به بحث " امن ترین " سیستم عامل دنیا ( ویستا !!!؟) ولی هر چی که جلوتر میره و متخصصان امنیت بیشتر روی این سیستم عامل کار میکنن نقاط ضعف بیشتری روی این سیستم عامل پیدا میکن 
> عنوان امن ترین سیستم عامل دنیا به OpenBSD اختصاص داده شده که کمترین میزان مشکلات امنیتی رو داشته طی چند سال اخیر و به لحاظ جنبه امنیت کسانی که دستی توی امنیت دارن به خوبی میدونن که چقدر این سیستم عامل Stable هست .


خوب اینکه گفتم ویستا امن ترین سیستم عامل دنیاست حرف من نیست و در رده بندی تخصیص از لحاظ topology کد نویسی برای استراتژی هایی که منجر به امن شدن سیستم در هر شرایطی می شود ویستا و بعد xp قرار دارد نه از لحاظ اینکه فلان سیستم کمتر کاربر داره و روش کار کمتر شده و مشکلاتش کمتر کشف شده بعد از ظهور ویستا اکثر کاربر ها از xp به ویستا کوچ کردن و دلیل اصلی این مطلب امنیت آن بود هر چند با سخت افزار بیشتری که نیاز داشت این روند کند پیش بینی می شد که این طور نشد و خیلی سریع جای خود را پیدا کرد 
وجود مشکل امنیتی در یک سیستم عامل یه چیز هست و توپولوژی کد امنیتی چیز دیگر اینکه در یک شرایط برابر هر کدوم چگونه عمل می کنن مهم هست و سیستم عامل ها از لحاظ امنیتی به شکل های گوناگون رده بندی می شوند از لحاظ تعداد هک شدن و وجود ویروس برای آن سیستم هم رده بندی می شود که تا اونجایی که یادم تو یک بازه زمانی که بعد از Realese سیستم عامل ویستا و لینوکس که بررسی شده بود ویستا چیزی حدود 3 حمله داشته اما لینوکس بیش از 12 حمله که عدد دقیقشون را یادم نیست




> در مورد اينكه آيا كاري هست كه با asp.net نشه انجام داد ولي با php بشه صد البته كارهاي خيلي زيادي هست كه ما اصلا ازش خبر نداريم. .تازه php به چند تا ديتابيس مي تونه وصل بشه؟ asp.net چطور؟.


اگر خبر ندارین کاری با php هست که میشه انجام داد اما با asp.net نمیشه پس اصلا" از کجا می دونین که همچین کاری وجود داره؟؟!!!!!!
یکی از دوستان پروژه ای انجام می داد که می گفت با Asp.net به چند دیتا بیس متصل می شود
با Sqlserver2005 خودم هم این کار را انجام دادم که 3تا Server تعیین می کنید که در صورتی که ارتباط با هر کدوم قطع شد اون یکی فعال میشه

بهتره بیش از این بحث به جدل بجای پیشرفت هم دچار نشه
کسی اگر مطلب علمی داره فقط بیان کنه خواهشا" و از مطالبی که قرار از چیزی طرفداری بشه جلوگیری کنیم و اگر مطلبی ذکر میشه linke معتبر مربوط به مطلب هم ذکر شه
*بهتره مقالات معتبر لینک داده شه حالا هر کی خواست هر نتیجه ای بگیره و دنبال هر چی دوست داشت و از مقالات فهمید بهتره بره*

یکی از مجله های معتبر دنیا
Monday, September 17, 2007


* لینک*

Dismissing claims about the security of Mac OS X and Linux systems, he praised Windows Vista as a system designed to help security companies implement good defenses.

این برنامه php to asp است که خود نشان می دهد باید کارهای php را با asp.net هم بشه انجام داد
البته تا چه حد کار کنه نمی دونم و شاید دلیل خوبی هم نباشه چون برنامه مشابه آن هم برای asp to php هست اما برای بررسی بیشتر خود دوستان لینک را زدم
لینک

http://migration-from-php-to-asp.qarchive.org/

http://www.asp.net/downloads/archive...on-assistants/

چند شرکت بزرگ جهان که از Asp.net استفاده می کنند
http://www.asp.net/get-started/

اگر می خواهید تاپیکی برای مقایسه این دو ایجاد کنید این چند صد تاپیک را که با این عنوان وعلمی تر ایجاد شده اند از قبل را مطالعه کنید و زحمت این مقایسه تکراری را نکشید

http://forums.asp.net/44.aspx

windows vista server

http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news...le.php/3522461

http://news.cnet.com/Microsoft-talks....html?tag=nw.6

این لینک برای آقا وحید 

برای اتصال Asp.net به چند دیتا بیس

http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Data...nedatabase.htm

----------


## samprp

اولا



> امن ترین سیستم و غیر قابل نفوذ ترین سیستم windows vista می باشد


اینو هکرا تشخیص می دن !!! که اونم به تدریج به هش نفوذ پیدا می کنند و معلوم می شه.
اینم دلیلش :



> هر چی که جلوتر میره و متخصصان امنیت بیشتر روی این سیستم عامل کار میکنن نقاط ضعف بیشتری روی این سیستم عامل پیدا میکن





> گسترش برنامه های Open Source و پیشرفت اونها خیلی بیشتر شده


خبر اخیری که ترجمه کردم موضوعش این بود : مایکروسافت بر آپاچی (وب سرور اپن سورس) سرمایه گذاری می کند . 




> پس باید اکثر شرکت ها که دارن طراحی سایت می کنند از این برنامه ها استفاده کنند. (تا جایی که من می دونم این طوری نیست)


ببینید اون اکثر شرکت ها هر دفعه از اول شروع نمی کنن . 
پس نیازی هم به اون برنامه ها ندارن.
فقط گهگاهی از بعضی قابلیت های جدید اونا تو برنامه هاشون استفاده می کنند . 




> در مورد اينكه آيا كاري هست كه با asp.net نشه انجام داد ولي با php بشه صد البته كارهاي خيلي زيادي هست كه ما اصلا ازش خبر نداريم


اون کارا که بخواد با یکی انجام بشه با یکی نشه اصلا و ابدا به درد ما نمی خوره . 




> اگر خبر ندارین کاری با php هست که میشه انجام داد اما با asp.net نمیشه پس اصلا" از کجا می دونین که همچین کاری وجود داره؟؟!!!!!!


من قبلا از یکی از دوستام شنیده بودم که یه برنامه نویس داشته با PHP یه برنامه برا ارسال SMS می نوشته . چیزی که حتی فکرش رو هم نمی تونین بکنین . اما آیا به درد ما می خوره . مایی که می خوایم یه وبسایت بنویسیم که بیشترین کاربردش ارتباط با پایگاه دادس (نه ارتباط با پورتا ) .




> فقط به اسم مايكروسافت بهش اعتماد مي كنيم


دقیقا . یه تعصب بی خودی به یه شرکتی که هدفش پول درآوردنه . اینو از رو سیاستاشون می شه فهمید .




> ه نظر من اشتباه هست كه هر چيزي رو بايد ياد گرفت. (البته اطلاعات كمي ازش داشتن خوب هست اما اينكه بخواي بري ياد بگيري اصلا خوب نيست )


ببخشید اگه منظورم رو بد رسوندم . آگاهی از قابلیت های هر نرم افزار دید شما را وسیع تر می کنه 
و مغز گم بشه هم حرف درستی نیست . چه بسا دوستان برنامه نویس Application مون چند زبون برنامه نویسی بلدن من خودم چندین زبون بلدم ولی این بلدی دلیل این نیست که شما توش فول باشی . نکات مشترک بین زبونا رو هم نباید فراموش کرد .




> هیچکی نمیاد سیستم عامل سرورش رو ویستا بذاره یا شما نمذارین یا شما فکر می کنین هیچکی نمیاد بذاره؟


ببینید سادس . 
من شخصا از ویستا خوشم نمی یاد . به خاطر اینکه با ظاهر زیبا داره ملت رو گول می زنه . 
اگه تو زمینه ی سرور و اینا باشین متوجه می شین که باید برای سرور تجهیزات سخت افزاری با قدرت بالا بخرید . حالا ویستایی که کترین پیش نیازاش باید رم 512 باشه و CPU 2 که خودش داد می زنه به درد سرور نمی خوره . ظاهر ویندوز سرور 2003 رو دیدید دقیقا می گه که هدفش فقط اجرای دستوراته نه زیبا سازی . 
نیازی هم نیست . چون معمولا کسی پشت سیستم سرور نیست تا باهاش کار کنه . 




> شما اونجایی که دیدین سرور ویندوز Linux بوده رو هم به ما نشون بدین اون مربوط به چیز دیگه ای بوده وگرنه سایت microsoft اگر رفته باشین با Asp.net هست که asp بر روی سرور linux اجرا نمیشه!!





> Microsoft برای جلوگیری از حملات DDos که سرورهای ویندوزی قادر به جلوگیری از اونها نبودن ، برای " برخی " از سرویسهای جانبی از سرویسهای لینوکسی استفاده میکنه ...





> در رده بندی تخصیص از لحاظ topology کد نویسی برای استراتژی هایی که منجر به امن شدن سیستم در هر شرایطی می شود ویستا و بعد xp قرار دارد


یعنی مایکروسافت کد ویستا رو به جایی که رده بندی می کردن دادن ؟!!!!




> سیستم عامل ویستا و لینوکس که بررسی شده بود ویستا چیزی حدود 3 حمله داشته اما لینوکس بیش از 12 حمله که عدد دقیقشون را یادم نیست


اون اوایلی هم که هنوز ویستا بازار (!) نیومده بود تو اخبار گفت که یه هکر بهش نفوذ پیدا کرده .




> یکی از دوستان پروژه ای انجام می داد که می گفت با Asp.net به چند دیتا بیس متصل می شود


منظور دوستمون چند دیتابیس از انواع مختلف مثل SQL ، MySQL ، Oracle و ...




> کسی اگر مطلب علمی داره فقط بیان کنه خواهشا" و از مطالبی که قرار از چیزی طرفداری بشه جلوگیری کنیم و اگر مطلبی ذکر میشه linke معتبر مربوط به مطلب هم ذکر شه


موافقم !!
اینم چند تا لینک مفید از ویکیپدیا . جزئیات کامل PHP و ASP.NET
PHP
ASP.NET

----------


## benyamin_pc

ببین دوست عزیز نمی حوام بحث به بی راهه بره برای همین نمی خوام یه چیزی من یا یکی دیگه بگه دوباره یکی بیاد یه جوابی بده اما فقط برای اطلاع شما این چندتا خط رو می نویسم ودیگر هیچ بحث غیر علمی را ادامه نمی دم
شما اگر پست های قبلی را کامل با لینک های داده شده مطالعه می کردین بعضی از این حرف ها را نمی زدین
اینو هکرا تشخیص می دن ! هکر ها چیزی دیگر را تشخیص می دن که با این موضوعی که گفتم فرق داره
مایکروسافت بر آپاچی سرمایه گذاری کرده ! سیاست های مایکروسافت اگر به این سادگی بود که بزرگ ترین و قوی ترین شرکت نبود و ربطی به حرف و برداشت شما نداره اینا بازیه کاش بقیه همون مطلبی که خوندید و اینو نوشتینم می خوندین
SMS با php ! اینکه خوراک asp.net هست
من شخصا از ویستا خوشم ...! به نظر شخص کسی قرار نیست تکنولوژی تغییر کنه و سخت افزار با پول حل میشه در جایی که بهترین مد نشر است این چیزا برای شرکتهای مهم اهمیتی ندارن اما اگر دارین با جیبه خودمون می سنجیم فرق داره
یعنی مایکروسافت کد ویستا رو به جایی ! توپولوژی به سورس می تونه زیاد وابسطه نباشه اینکه شما ساختار یه کاری را بدونین که چه مسیری رو طی می کنه مثل این که .net کار ها از بعضی معماری های این تکنولوژی و ساختارهاش تا حد زیادی باید مطلع باشند
منظور دوستمون چند دیتابیس از انواع مختلف مثل SQL ، MySQL ، Oracle !!!! اگر لینکی که داده بودم را فقط باز می کردین کدهای نوشته شده را می دیدین مشخص بود که با asp.net اومده یک دیتا بیس از oracle را با یک دیتا بیس از mysql تو یه پروژه Asp آورده بود که با زبون j# هست اگر نیاز داشتین بگین به زبون C#‎ هم کد خوشکل تری بذارم

----------


## __Genius__

دوست عزیز ،
در مورد امنیت ویستا ، 
اگه خوب اطلاع داشته باشین ، هکرها ذاتاً با Microsoft مخالف هستن و بخاطر همین هست که linux رو جمعی از افرادی که هکر بودن نوشتن و الان هم شاهد هستیم توی کل دنیا متخخصان امنیت و هکرها روی گسترش لینوکس و نرم افزارهای Open Source کار میکنن .
و اما ، اگه شما مطلع بودین توی دنیای هکرها چه خبر هست هیچ وقت نمیگفتین ویستا امن هست و ...
هکرها یه سری کد دارن به نام Exploit ( حتماً شنیدین یا اطلاع دارین ) ، این کدها که برای سو ء استفاده از آسیب پذیریهای امنیتی نوشته میشن و با اونها میشه به سرویسی که آسیب پذیری امنیتی ( از هر نوعی ) دارن نفوذ کرد ، این کدها به دو دسته Public و private ( که ما بهشون میگیم priv8 ) تقسیم میشن .
اکسپلویتهایی که اکثراً به صورت public هستن توی مکانهای عمومی و سایتهای امنیتی میتونین ببینین اونها رو و خوب عموماً هم به Vendor گزارش میشن و نسخه update و یا patch ارائه میشه برای اون ...
اما میمونه بحث priv8 ، کدهایی که در اختیار افراد با تخصص بالا گذاشته میشه و فقط در یک صورت افراد معمولی میتونن از اونها استفاده کنن و اون هم پرداخت بهای زیاد هست یعنی $$$ .
از طرفی هم عرض کردم ، هکرها دشمن بزرگ مایکروسافت هستن ، خیلی از کدهایی که به عنوان اکسپلویت برای سرویسهای ویندوز نوشته میشن به دلیل عمق فاجعه و میزان ارزش بالای کدها برای هکرها به منظور نفوذ به سیستم های ویندوز ( که متعلق به مایکروسافت هست ) کدها رو به صورت priv8 نگه میدارن و از اونها استفاده میکنن .
قبل از این این لینک رو بدم یاد آوری کنم به کدهای اکسپلویت که به صورت priv8 هستن کدهای 0day گفته میشه .
این پست رو توی بلاگ یکی از دوستان هست بخونین :
http://hkashfi.blogspot.com/2008/04/...iis-0-day.html
( حتماً بعد از خوندن این پست متوجه میشین که وب سرور ویندوزی با نام IIS توی نسخه 6 خودش دارای مشکل بزرگی بوده که بعد از 2 سال استفاده بین هکرها و نفوذ به سرورهای ویندوزی به صورت public در اومده ) ( 2 سال کم چیزی نیست ! درسته !؟  :لبخند:  ) .
من خودم به این اعتقاد دارم که شرکت مایکروسافت برنامه نویسان زیادی داره و کارشون رو خوب انجام میدن ، اما شرکتی که اینقدر ادعا و سرمایه داره نباید برنامه نویسانش سوتی های به این وحشتناکی توی برنامه هاشون داشته باشن ! ، متاسفانه و یا خوشبختانه میتونین بررسی کنین و ببینین که مشکلاتی که اکثراً نرم افزارهای microsoft و خود سیستم عامل ویندوز دارن مشکلات " پایه ای " هستن ، وقتی بدلیل load بیش از حد سیستم شما hang میکنه و باعث BSoD میشه و هر چقدر هم مایکروسافت روی ویندوز کار میکنه و وقت میذاره ، هر نسخه ای هم بیرون میده از همین اشکالات رنج میبره این چی رو میتونه نشون بده ؟ 
نشون دهنده این هست که microsoft حاضر به تغییر اساسی نیست توی سیستم عاملش ،
و اونقدر کاربرش براش ارزش نداره که بخواد وقتش رو بذاره برای یه محصول با کیفیت " برتر " .
در مورد قضیه کاری خودم بگم براتون ، شاید جالب باشه ...
من خودم یکی از کسانی هستم که بیشتر توی بحث مهندسی معکوس و امنیت Application فعالیت دارم ... و یکی از فعالیتهایی که خیلی بهش علاقه دارم نوشتن برنامه های سطح پائین هست برای دور زدن بخشهای امنیتی ویندوز و یا به نوعی بگم کد مخرب ...
اگه بین کسانی که مثل من فعالیت دارن و اینجا هم نمونشون زیاد هست سری بزنی و سوال بپرسی همشون تشکر میکنن از مایکروسافت !!! چون به دلیل جاهل بازیهایی که در میاره باعث تفریح و سرگرمی یه سری از افراد شده ! به دلیل کارهایی که از روی نادانی انجام میدن و حاضر نیستن مشکل خودشون رو بفهمن !
به عنوان آخرین کلام اجازه بدین یه جمله از ویروس نویسها براتون بگم ، میدونین چرا ویروس نویسها بیشتر برای ویندوز ویروس مینویسن ؟ بدلیل اینکه ویروس نویسها اولاً دنبال پلتفرمی هستن که سوراخ تر از همه باشه و راحت تر بتونن ازش عبور کنن و به اهداف خودشون برسن ،
دوماً ویروس نویسها همیشه دنبال پلتفرمی هستن که کاربرهاش ساده تر و احمق تر از همه هستن ( قصد توهین ندارم ولی واقعاً این حرف خود ویروس نویسهاست !) . یکمی هم نگاه کنید میبینید لینوکس کارها اکثراً آدم های کار کشته ای هستن و حداقل فقط اکثراً کامپیوترها میرن سراغ لینوکس ولی یه دختر 16 ساله برای تفریحش و چت با دوستش و برای چند ساعت بازی ویندوز جواب گوی کارشه و کافیه ... 
یه دلیل اینکه من توی ویندوز برنامه نویسی Assembly و ++C کار میکنم همینه به اون دلیلی هستن که گفتم ویروس نویسها میگن وگر نه هیچ دلیل دیگه ای به هیچ وجه و با هیچ عنوانی برای استفاده از ویندوز ندارم ...  :لبخند:

----------


## benyamin_pc

شما اکثر شرکت های مغز متفکر جهان را به یک سری احمق متهم می کنید بخاطر اینکه می خوان با بهترین چیز و کامل ترین چیز سرو کار داشته باشن و کار با یه چیز غیر عام و ناقص را بهترین می دانید این بحث اصلا" مفید نیست و ادامه آن مخرب
من هم که تعیین نکردم ویستا امن ترین سیستم است که بخواهم با شما بحث بی خود انجام دهم حداقل بعضی از اون لینک هایی که دادم را مطالعه نمایید از هیچی بهتر هستن

----------


## anubis_ir

PHP يا ASP.NET ؟
هيچكدوم!
http://dotnetslackers.com/Community/...velopment.aspx

----------


## benyamin_pc

این نمودار از کجا اومده؟فکر نمی کنین یکم مشکل داشته باشه ؟
این اندازه استفاده کاربرارو نشون میده یا قدرت هر کدوم؟آخه مربوط به چیه؟
فکر نمی کنم حتی اگر از لحاظ استفاده هم باشه از php انقدر کم استفاده شه 
php رو با java script از چه لحاظ مقایسه کرده؟مگه ربطی به هم دارن؟اون سرور ساید اون کلاینت و برای نوشتن php به جاوا اسکریپت هم نیاز دارین
vb.net و C#‎ تحت وب باید Asp.net بشه دیگه ؟ مگه اینطور نیست؟
جاوا هم که الان کدهای j# اون تحت asp.net خروجی می دن
خود asp.net هم بعضی کدها رو از جاوا اسکریپت استفاده می کنه

----------


## benyamin_pc

لینک رو هم دیدم اما اون فقط یه blog هست و معلوم نیست اطلاعاتش از کجا اومده
و از لحاظ قدرت مقایسه نکرده بلکه از لحاظ جذب بازار کاری مقایسه کرده

----------


## vahid4134

يه عالمه حرف و حديث و لينك گذاشتيم همش رفت :D
دوست عزيز من لينكهاي شما رو نگاه كردم اما متاسفانه واقعا شايد افرادي احمق تشريف داشتند كه اينگونه صحبت كردند و همش مي گفتند لينوكس لينوكس. لينوكس هزار و يك نسخه داره. اونهايي كه سرور دارند ميرن centos نصب مي كنند چون نسخه 5 از نظر امنيت حرفي براي گفتن نذاشته. شما يك جستجو كنيد براي امنيت در centos 5 . خود كسايي كه centos رو به اينجا رسوندند هكرهايي هستند كه خودشون سيستم عامل خودشون رو مورد هجوم قرار مي دن. يا redhat enterprise  چند تا برنامه نويس داره كه مايكروسافت چندين باز تلاش كرد تا به دستشون بياره
در مورد ويستا هم اصلا لايسنس سرور داره؟؟؟؟؟ مديريت پروسه ويستا براي desktop هست نه server
فقط هم بحث امنيت نيست load هم مطرح هست بحث ram مصرفي توان مصرفي و cpu load هم هست
ما دو تا سرور داريم كه هر دو مشخصاتشون يكي هست. يكي ويندوز و اون يكي centos5 روي ويندوز نمي تونيم بيشتر از 10 تا vps بديم اما روي centos تا 16 تا vps دارندكار مي كنند و هنوز server جوابگو هست (بازديد سايتها هم به اندازه كافي بالا هست) من كه شاهد اينها هستم
حالا مديريت Raid و haigh prossesing و cluster و اينها به كنار كه خودش بحث جدايي رو داره. بخواي در همه اونها بحث كنيد كه ديگه كار ما نيست ولي با يه جستجو توي فرومهايي كه خود متخصص هاي centos يا redhat توش صحبت كردند به نتايج خوبي مي رسيد. بهتره حرف رو از چند نفر قبول كنيد كه خودشون سيستم عامل رو دارند مي نويسند و يه عمري سرشون تو كار هك و كرك بوده نه افرادي كه از فكر كنم از بچگي ويندوز كار كردند و نرفتند سمت نسخه هاي لينوكس و بعد قضاوت مي كنند.
در مورد ديتابيس هم من تعداد كانكشن ها و بحث بالانسينگ رو نگفتم (اگر بحث بالانسينگ باشه كه بازم php قوي تر عمل مي كنه)
در مورد كارهايي كه با php ميشه انجام داد
شما مي تونيد با asp.net به سيستم هاي چت دنيا مثل google يا yahoo يا aol يا ... وصل بشيد؟
شما با asp.net يك كنترل پنل كامل براي مديريت يك سيستم درست كنيد؟
شما با asp.net مي تونيد به سيستم هاي كشينگ جداي از سرور يا داخل سرور وصل بشيد؟

در مورد سايتهاي بزرگ هم آنچنان سايت بزرگي نبودند. وقتي كه google يا yahoo يا ebay يا meebo يا facebook با اين همه بازديد كننده دارند از قدرت php  استفاده مي كنند. وقتي كه اين قدرتها از دنياي بازمتن استفاده كردند. اونها فكر امنيت نبودند يا فكر قدرت نبودند يا فكر توسعه.

در مورد سايت مايكروسافت هم يادمه چند سال پيش (اون موقع هنوز هيچي از كامپيوتر سر در نمياوردم) حرف و حديث هاي زيادي در مورد حمله شديد هكر ها به مايكروسافت شده بود كه مايكروسافت مجبور شد سايد خودش رو از يك زبان برنامه نويسي جديد كه ساخت خودش بود پياده سازي كنه (البته از صحتش من اطلاعي ندارم و صدرصد هم تاييد نمي كنم)

البته شما رايگان بودن رو هم در نظر بگيريد (گرچه توي ايران عادت به دزدي زياد هست و توي جايي كه اسلام هست هر كسي به راحتي از نرم افزارهاي كرك استفاده مي كنه. يكي ويندوز ملي مي زنه يكي ... بي خيال كه جگر خون ميشه. حداقل وقتي كه با php كار مي كنم مي دونم حلالتر از هر چيزي هست و خودم توي گسترش اون نقش دارم.)

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

آقا وحید برای هواداری از یک تیم یا برنامه باید مدرک یا نتیجه نظر سنجی داشته باشی.شما اطلاعات خوبی دارید و به شما تبریک میگم.
ولی شما از تمام زاویه ها به این قضیه نگاه نکرد.
آیا زیبایی و راحتی ملاک پایینی است.
همین که بیشتر مردم از ویندوز استفاده میکنند برای برنامه نویسان ویندوز یک خوبی است.
و اینکه افراد معمولی ویندوز را ترجیح میدهند،آیا خوبی هست یا بدی؟
آیا آنهایی که برای ویندوز برنامه های کاربری مینویسیند بیشتر است یا آنهایی که برای لینوکس؟
آیا به دلیل محبوبیت ویندوز نیست که بد افزار برایش مینویسیند(این مورد را یکی از دوستان که خود را ویروس نویس معرفی کرده بود ننوشته بود)
آیا این نیست که اوبونتو که به خاطر  شکل ظاهری شبیه به ویندوز انقلابی در راحتی کار و محاجرت ویندوزی ها به لینوکس را فراهم کرد(البته این یک دلیلش بود).
در امنیت لینوکس و استفاده بهینه از منابع سخت افزاری هم شکی نیست (این را همه میگن).
-----------------
ولی ملاک های دیگر را هم در نظر بگیرید.
اگر ما بگوییم که silverlight از همه لحاظ از flash قوی تر است،تا وقتی که بیشتر مردم در مرورگرهایشان silverlight را نصب نکرده باشند،flash قوی تر است!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-------------
پیروز باشید

----------


## ahmad_roushan

شايد شما نميدونيد كه borland رو microsoft خريده !

----------


## skflower

> شايد شما نميدونيد كه borland رو microsoft خريده !


دوست عزیز استباه به عرضتون رسوندن. CodeGear رو Embarcadero Technologies خریده. برای اخبار بیشتر میتونید تو همین سایت جستجو کنید. Borland سر و مر و گنده سر جاشه.

----------


## amiriran

هرچیز کاربرد خاص خودش رو داره ولی واقعا دوستان نمی دانم می دانند سی ال آی چیست کد نیتیو آپکد جیست و..... :) پی اچ پی کاربرد خاص خودش رو داره.

----------


## skflower

به نظر من بزرگترین عیب asp.net اینه که مال مایکروسافته. البته بعضی ها میگن که یه امتیازه. ولی کسایی که کار کردن خوب میدونن.
به علاوه:
40 گیگابات هاست برای php (لینوکس) فقط 45000 تومانه.
40 مگابایت هاست برای asp.net (ویندوز) هم تقریبا همین قیمته.

البته من 5 سال با asp کلاسیک و بعد asp.net و دیگر چرت و پرت های مایکروسافت کار کردم. حالا هم حسرت عمر از دست رفته رو میخورم.

----------


## saeed410

این که ما بیاییم ASP.net رو با PHP مقایسه کنیم واقعاً کار اشتباهیه. به نظر من اصلاً PHP در حدی نیست که بشه با ASP مقایسش کرد. ASP یک تکنولوژیه فوق پیشرفته که فراتر از یک زبان برنامه نویسیه.برا مقایسه به عنوان مثال بهتره بگید PHP یا Java Script . بله اینجوری بهتره.

----------


## skflower

ظاهرا که بحث در این باره فایده ای نداره. اصلا به تنیجه ای نمیرسه. چون هرکس php کار کرده میاد میگه php بهتره و به همین ترتیب برای کاربران asp.net. من اگه چیزی گفتم چون هردو رو کار کرده بودم. اول asp بعد asp.net و بعد هم بعد از برخورد کردن به مشکلات بیشمار رفتم سراغ php.

----------


## samprp

> البته من 5 سال با asp کلاسیک و بعد asp.net و دیگر چرت و پرت های مایکروسافت کار کردم. حالا هم حسرت عمر از دست رفته رو میخورم.





> ظاهرا که بحث در این باره فایده ای نداره.  من اگه چیزی گفتم چون هردو رو کار کرده بودم. اول asp بعد asp.net و بعد هم بعد از برخورد کردن به مشکلات بیشمار رفتم سراغ php.


کاربرا بعدا که این مطالب رو بخونن خودشون تصمیم گیری می کنن.
من این تاپیک رو دنبال می کنم تا به یه نتیجه مفید برسم. که الان پیداش کردم. می خوام بپرسم که چرا شما حسرت می خورید که 5 سال کار کردید.
کلا دلایل کنار گذاشتن ASP توسط شما چیه ؟ لطفا دلایل معقول و تخصصی ذکر کنید
با عذر خواهی از دوستان و با تشکر.

----------


## skflower

> کاربرا بعدا که این مطالب رو بخونن خودشون تصمیم گیری می کنن.
> من این تاپیک رو دنبال می کنم تا به یه نتیجه مفید برسم. که الان پیداش کردم. می خوام بپرسم که چرا شما حسرت می خورید که 5 سال کار کردید.
> کلا دلایل کنار گذاشتن ASP توسط شما چیه ؟ لطفا دلایل معقول و تخصصی ذکر کنید
> با عذر خواهی از دوستان و با تشکر.


سلام دوست عزیز.
دلایل خیلی زیادی وجود داره. قطعاً هیچکس بخاطر یکی دو دلیل نمیاد و یه زبانو کنار بزاره و بره سراغ یکی دیگه. البته من برای وبسایت های کوچیک هنوز هم از asp.net استفاده میکنم.
از دلایلش یکی رو میشه به سرعتشون اشاره کرد که اگه دو صفحه رو با امکانات یکسان با هر دو زبان بنویسیم، به نظر میاد که سرعت php بالاتر باشه.
یکی دیگش به هاستهای موجود که در یه پست قیمتش رو ذکر کردم.
40 گیگابات هاست برای php (لینوکس) فقط 45000 تومانه.
40 مگابایت هاست برای asp.net (ویندوز) هم تقریبا همین قیمته.
یکی دیگه امنیت. بالاخره هر کاری که کنیم asp.net روی سرورهای ویندوز پیاده میشه. امنیت ویندوز هم که با لینوکس ... (نمیدونم کسی میتونه به این هم اعتراض کنه؟؟؟؟؟)
یکی دیگه اینکه بیش از 95% از cmsهای موجود با زبان php نوشته شدن. یعنی شما خیلی خیلی دستتون بازتره.
یکی دیگه هم بحث راه اندازی روی localhost هستش. اگه با apache و IIS کار کرده باشید، میبینید که apache بسیار بسیار راحتتر و روانتره و بهتره.
یکی دیگه هم بحث بانکهای اطلاعاتیشونه. در این باره برید راجع به mysql و sqlserver مایکروسافت خودتون تحقیق کنید. هم به لحاظ سرعت و هم حجم پردازش.
sqlserver دوتا سی دیه. اما mysql رو میتونید به راحتی از اینترنت گیر بیارید اونم با حجم بسیار بسیار پایین. بعد رو هر سیستمی نصبش کنید. در حالیکه sqlserver خیلی دنگوفنگ داره و سخت افزار نسبتاً بالایی میخواد. به لحاظ کارایی هم من mysql رو خیلی بهتر دیدم.
و هزاران دلیل دیگه ...............

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> دلایل خیلی زیادی وجود داره. قطعاً هیچکس بخاطر یکی دو دلیل نمیاد و یه زبانو کنار بزاره و بره سراغ یکی دیگه. البته من برای وبسایت های کوچیک هنوز هم از asp.net استفاده میکنم.





> یکی دیگه هم بحث بانکهای اطلاعاتیشونه. در این باره برید راجع به mysql و sqlserver مایکروسافت خودتون تحقیق کنید. هم به لحاظ سرعت و هم حجم پردازش.
> sqlserver دوتا سی دیه. اما mysql رو میتونید به راحتی از اینترنت گیر بیارید اونم با حجم بسیار بسیار پایین. بعد رو هر سیستمی نصبش کنید. در حالیکه sqlserver خیلی دنگوفنگ داره و سخت افزار نسبتاً بالایی میخواد. به لحاظ کارایی هم من mysql رو خیلی بهتر دیدم.
> و هزاران دلیل دیگه ...............


 هنگام نوشتن برنامه های ASP.net هم از MSSQL استفاده می کنید؟
بنظر شخصی من،اگر MSSQL را بخواهیم با بانک دیگری بسنجیم،آن پایگاه داده اراکل است نه MYSQL

----------


## kabir.1365

سلام دوستان - به نظر من این تاپیک بیشتر شبیه جنگ بین طرفدارای دو زبان شده . ولی واقعیت اینه که phpو asp.net هر دو زبونای قدرتمندی هستند. سایت های بزرگی مثل facebook با php نوشته شدن . یکی از دوستان گفتن asp.net  برای نوشتن سایت های کوچیک خوبه ولی به نظر شما سایت microsoft.com یا msn یا dell یا خیلی از سایت های بزرگ نظیر اینها سایت های کوچیکی هستن! در مورد mysql و sql هم باید بگم کافیه در google عبارت sql vs mysql رو جستجو کنید تا مطمین شید که sql به مراتب بهتر از mysql هست ولی برای اونایی که به mysql علاقه دارن بایدبگم که کافیه mysql .net connector رو از سایت mysql دانلود کنید تا بتونین از mysql هم در .net بهره ببرید. در مورد سرعت سایت های .net باید بگم مسلما  برای اجرا نیاز به امکانات بیشتری داره اگر امکانات فراهم باشه از حداکثر کارایی میتونین بهره ببرین . به نظر من چون هر دو زبان خوبی هستند بهتره بر اساس علاقه و اینکه یادگیری کدومشون راحت تره یکیرو انتخاب کنین.

----------


## skflower

من به این خاطر گفتم که برای سایتهای کوچیک از asp.net استفاده میکنم، چون استفاده ازش خیلی خیلی راحتتره. چرا دروغ؟ ابزار ویژوالش حرف نداره. یادگیریشم خیلی خیلی راحتتر از php هستش.

----------


## eAmin

> یکی دیگه اینکه بیش از 95% از cmsهای موجود با زبان php نوشته شدن. یعنی شما خیلی خیلی دستتون بازتره.


سلام دوست عزیز.

شما منبعی برای اثبات این حرفتون دارید؟
*این هم مقایسه علمی ASP.NET vs. PHP*
http://naspinski.net/post/AspNet-vs-...omparison.aspx

موفق باشید.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> من به این خاطر گفتم که برای سایتهای کوچیک از asp.net استفاده میکنم، چون استفاده ازش خیلی خیلی راحتتره. چرا دروغ؟ ابزار ویژوالش حرف نداره. یادگیریشم خیلی خیلی راحتتر از php هستش.


 پرسش من درباره MSSQL و MYSQL  بود.گفته شما،دلیل بر استفاده از asp.net در سایت های کوچک نمی شود.لطفا دلیل قانع کننده تر بیاورید(نظر قبلی شما هم صرفا جنبا تجربه شخصی داشت که کم و بیش من هم قبول دارم،ولی دلیل علمی نیست)

----------


## kabir.1365

mssql از هر نظر از mysql برتری داره ، سرعت ، نرم افزار مدیریتی ، حجم داده های اشغال شده در دیسک و امکانات . و همچنین قابلیتهایی داره که با بهره گیری درست استفاده سرور از منابع رو کاهش میده و عملا سرعت سایت بیشتر میشه مثل رویه های ذخیره شده که البته از نسخه 5 ام در mysql هم وجود داره ولی خوب  نسبت به mssql  ضعیف تره . البته برای یک وب سایت بسیار بزرگ  تفاوت  mssql و mysql به حدی نیست که از mysql صرف نظر کنیم. اما چه دلیلی باعث میشه که وب سایت های بزرگی مثل facebook و yahooو ... از mysql استفاده کنند؟ mysql منبع آزاده و نصبش بر روی سرور ها رایگانه. من ترجیح میدم برای وب سایت های بزرگ با بازدیدکننده زیاد از mysql استفاده کنم چون مزیت قیمت ضعفاشو میپوشونه.

----------


## skflower

دوستان اگر دقت کرده باشید من دقیقاً از جنبه ی تجربی مقایسه کردم نه علمی.
اگه از نظر علمی میخواید که مطلب زیاده. البته سایتهای بی طرف و غیر تبلیغاتی. اما اگه اینجا نظر خواهی میکنید که هرکی نظر شخصیش رو بر اساس تجربیاتش میده.

----------


## skflower

> سلام دوست عزیز.
> 
> شما منبعی برای اثبات این حرفتون دارید؟
> *این هم مقایسه علمی ASP.NET vs. PHP*
> http://naspinski.net/post/AspNet-vs-...omparison.aspx
> 
> موفق باشید.


دوست عزیز. من گفتم cms ها بیشترن نه سایتهایی که طراحی شدن. تعداد cmsها محدوده. شما میتونید بشمارید. تازه cms های فارسی همه php هستن. asp.net فقط چند تا تجاری هست.

----------

